# UK Halloween 2016



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Nice stuff there - I like some of the signs.

The raven under the dome is good as well.

Thanks for this Spike.

Hopefully Morrisons will come up with some good stuff as well - they did a nice skull with moving jaw in 2015.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes, I hope so too. I have this nagging feeling though it may end up being quieter then last year.

Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

Hooray, I was hoping to see this thread pop up! Weirdly, yesterday was the first day of the year I've started to seriously think about Halloween... I guess great minds think alike? Or is there an autumnal chill blowing throughout the UK? 

Thanks for the Sainsbury's link - I like the look of those ravens (mini raven and raven in a cloche). Our life-size-ish raven prop is one of my favourites and it's been joined in recent years by an owl and, er, a parrot (originally bought for a pirate theme, but we've managed to fit him into every hear's display since). 
Interestingly, there's a 'bon-bon jar' listed which is probably not meant to be a Halloween prop, but definitely could be - if filled with the right items! I'm thinking some kind of life-like brain or other internal organs. We're doing a Frankenstein/mad scientist/Jekyll & Hyde/grave-robbing theme this year. 

I'm quite jealous of the US-based Halloween fans who have already seen Halloween stuff coming into stores... I'll be keeping an eye on our local TK Maxx and Home Sense.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 13, 2015)

I like the look of the purple and black bat cup, and the bat plush. 

I cannot wait for TK Maxx and Home Sense to start stocking for Halloween! I wish they started stocking as early as places in the US.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah me too. I suspect we're start to see some stuff appear towards the end of August?


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

My minds been Halloween mode for weeks now somebody walked past the house while I was in the garden last week and ask if I was doing Halloween this year. My BM has started to clear summer out so Halloween should be in early September thanks for the Sainsburys link like the raven lights and Halloween baubles


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hello everyone 

What's everyone hoping for this year then?

I'd like some decent airblown inflatables and decent props that take up little storage space. I most certainly have no space to store the amazing TK Maxx items . 

I would like to make a tunnel kind of thing. I did buy a rose arch last year and covered it in spider web and lights and put around the frontdoor. Then hung all bits and bobs on it. Looked okay. Sadly my DIY skills suck. 

Not expecting much from Wilko or ASDA, been disappointing past few years. B&M had some good pieces last year and The Range. And of course, Poundland. You can make decent little props with their pieces.

Must get saving then! Trick or Treat confectionary is a great expense in itself


----------



## Matt Roberts (Feb 8, 2016)

Batley said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> What's everyone hoping for this year then?
> 
> ...


Im hoping the Haribo factory do the 1kg large cheap bags of sweets again , saved a fortune last year.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Fingers crossed! I made the mistake of buying sweets too early, better deals to be had nearer the day. I was in two minds to get a candyfloss machine, no doubt I'd make a right mess of that. White candyfloss cobweb would be a cool treat!

I thought I better buy some more rose arches incase as they are only available during the summer in Wilko (£5 each). Thinking of using black pallet wrap with them to form a tunnel, maybe. I can see it in my head, lol 

Looking forward to all the updates to come


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Managed to sang these two from my local charity shop. Brand new and still with the original tags on! Original price was £13 each and I got them for £7.50 the pair. 

Bargains like this don't normally happen to me.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Good find Spike. 

Hubby hates being dragged round looking for Halloween stuff. I got a large foam skull from a closing down tattooist shop and Hubby couldn't believe I had the nerve to ask for it.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh well done. You always have to chance your arm, or you end up missing out on a bargain.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

they look great spike

thinking of getting some Crackle glass flickering candle stake lights from bm they are solar but will look great in my graveyard they are now £3.99 and you get 2 in the pack


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh they look good.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

This is rather nice. Not strictly a Halloween Dec, but would pass for one. 

http://direct.asda.com/george/home-...r/001702067,default,pd.html?cgid=D26M01G01C06


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

He does look very happy! Maybe the butterflies are tickling him.


----------



## Silentwil (Aug 3, 2016)

*tKMaxx*

Hey! 

I'm new to the forum. Came across it whilst looking for anything to do with any sightings of Halloween merch in the Uk! I love Halloween even have my own site selling home made Halloween things etc but that's not why I'm here, 

Just thought I would let you know I snapped up a Halloween cake mixer which had a ghost and said boo on and a cauldron egg basket from TK Maxx. It was all they had but seems they may be getting things in very slowly  

- Wil


----------



## Matt Roberts (Feb 8, 2016)

Batley said:


> Fingers crossed! I made the mistake of buying sweets too early, better deals to be had nearer the day. I was in two minds to get a candyfloss machine, no doubt I'd make a right mess of that. White candyfloss cobweb would be a cool treat!
> 
> I thought I better buy some more rose arches incase as they are only available during the summer in Wilko (£5 each). Thinking of using black pallet wrap with them to form a tunnel, maybe. I can see it in my head, lol
> 
> Looking forward to all the updates to come


Thats a great idea, been looking at buying a reasonable candy floss machine, around £150 on ebay, the cost of the ingredients are almost nothing plus its a great talking point


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

A candy floss maker is a great idea - I bet it would smell good, too! We were going to make fresh popcorn one year but found out on the day that our popcorn machine was broken. We used cheap large bags of ready-made popcorn from a supermarket instead, and the children still went mad for it. I think they get a lot of the same kinds of sweets, so anything different is enthusiastically received. 

Last year we were under-prepared and had to make a run to the 24-hour newsagents for more sweets, two hours into the evening! An expensive way to do things!!


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah I noticed a lot of people give out the same items too (inc myself), mostly Haribo funsize bag or Swizzles lollipop bits n bobs. Popcorn is a great idea!

I do want to give out a themed treat this year. Cadbury do Crunchy Spider chocolate bars nearer the time which you can usually get in discount stores for about 30p each, great packaging. I am debating between those or a candyfloss machine. As Matt said, talking point factor, you'll be remembered for being the house with the candyfloss . It would pay for itself anyway, wouldn't be much expense every year. Sure it would be used through the year as well. Okay, that's enough reasons for me to buy one lol. Finally will have a reason to dress up as a clown


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

I noticed some early signs of Autumn/Halloween stuff starting to make an appearance at my local T.K.Maxx. Nothing terribly exciting, but It's very early days. Frankly I'm quite surprised to see anything at all this early on in.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 13, 2015)

Claire's have started to list some new Halloween stuff. I like the Cat Halloween Beanie Boo. There are no bat releases this year though so I think I'll pass on Beanies.







http://www.claires.co.uk/ty-beanie-boos-medium-shadow-the-cat-plush-toy/shop/fcp-product/55933


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi all -

I will be in London the end of September/beginning of October and want to check out some British Halloween stuff while there (mostly home decor, etc). I had on my list to check out M&S. Is there anywhere else you'd recommend? 

Thank you!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Well T.K. Maxx (which normally has loads of stuff) and B&M stores (scattered around the London area) comes to mind.


----------



## BadgerSpanner (Apr 27, 2015)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I will be in London the end of September/beginning of October and want to check out some British Halloween stuff while there (mostly home decor, etc). I had on my list to check out M&S. Is there anywhere else you'd recommend?
> 
> Thank you!


It might be a little too early for them but all the major supermarkets tend to do fairly good Halloween ranges, Sainsburys' especially. 
I also concur with TK Maxx too.

M&S has been a little disappointing over the past few years, also try John Lewis too.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Matalan have some stuff online right now - the skelly's aren't too bad at all. Will be a while before you can order though.


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

Our local TK Maxx apparently has some of those items, too, though I haven't been in there yet. 

I'm waiting for Wikinson's to get their skeletons in - we have two already and keep thinking of new uses for them. Plus we have some vouchers saved up, should might be able to get another two this year. 
One of the best things about the Wilko skeleton is, of course, that if you order it online to be collected from store, it comes in an enormous box. We use a lot of cardboard for our props so that's invaluable!


----------



## dr pretorius (Nov 9, 2015)

imagined said:


> Our local TK Maxx apparently has some of those items, too, though I haven't been in there yet.
> 
> I'm waiting for Wikinson's to get their skeletons in - we have two already and keep thinking of new uses for them. Plus we have some vouchers saved up, should might be able to get another two this year.
> One of the best things about the Wilko skeleton is, of course, that if you order it online to be collected from store, it comes in an enormous box. We use a lot of cardboard for our props so that's invaluable!
> ...


Me too - the other best thing about them is the price - last year they were only £15 - if it's the same this year I'd happily buy 10!


----------



## BadgerSpanner (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm sure it's probably old news but Laughing Stock have got some really good animated props in this year, are they any good? 
http://www.thelaughingstock.co.uk/acatalog/Halloween_Prop_Decorations.html


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

I have to admit I've always found their stuff to be terribly over priced, which is why I've never bought from them. Nice collection of props though.


----------



## dr pretorius (Nov 9, 2015)

Silver Spike said:


> I have to admit I've always found their stuff to be terribly over priced, which is why I've never bought from them. Nice collection of props though.


Agreed - I checked them out when buying Crazy Bonez dogs - and found them at about a third of the price on Amazon


----------



## Hazel (Sep 13, 2015)

Wow, £900 for a 2m Halloween gate, recon I could ask my bf to build me one instead. I could paint it black and superglue decorations on it!


----------



## BadgerSpanner (Apr 27, 2015)

Yeah the gate stuff is hilariously expensive for something we can make so cheaply (And probably better), the other props are pretty overpriced but I was swung by the super cheap p&p, I think it's about £4 for anything. 
You can tell I'm so used to being stung by American websites showing me all the goodies and then saying $60 for delivery


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Aldi Halloween should be released on October 4th, I did email to ask regarding the air blown inflatable characters - which are returning! They will be up for pre-order on their site this year if you don't have a local, hooray. I hope there's some new ones 

The Range have a shipment due in late September as well upon enquiring. Getting exciting now


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

I shall be waiting to see what interesting bits appear. Dont forget costco for skeletons.


----------



## dr pretorius (Nov 9, 2015)

B&M were clearing their summer/garden aisles over the weekend - thought I'd go in to see if there was anything I could use for Gravestones, etc - the assistant told me their Halloween range is coming before the end of August. Scored some good Cauldron planters in Home bargains at £1.49 each. TK Maxx had an aisle end full of Fall Wreaths, also they had Halloween snowglobes and various Skull ornaments - If anyone sees a UK stockist for that US Home Depot plastic Horse Skeleton - I'd love to see the price


----------



## pandaemonaeum (Aug 16, 2016)

This is a great thread, I'm so glad places are starting up getting their Hallowe'en stuff early. It's frustrating when the Christmas aisles are full and there's no Hallowe'en stuff whatsoever!


----------



## Silentwil (Aug 3, 2016)

Hey Ya'll

Ive managed to pick up a few extra things from TK Maxx recently. I managed to snag 2 ceramic pumpkins, a green and orange one. The green one had a small chip so they reduced it at the till for me (I mentioned how it was the only where there and damaged) I also found a wooden pumpkin in the garden stuff randomly as well as biscuits and marshmallows in the food section. 

According the TK Maxx Facebook they're aiming to have Halloween products in all stores the start of September.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

B&M have started a huge clearance, Clarence. So I managed to bag 10 packs of fake cast iron mini fencing - the low border type stuff, about 8 inches tall. Its reduced fron 2.99 a pack down to just 20p. So got the 10 packs that my store had (may see if I can find more) and at 1.8 metres a pack I have 18 metres of fencing for £2. Also got a huge candle lantern jar for £1. That may end up as a sweetie jar. Here is a pic of the fence.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

You beat me to it Lawrie - I was in B and M today and was going to put on those little railings when I got in.


----------



## AlexSum (Sep 23, 2015)

dr pretorius said:


> B&M were clearing their summer/garden aisles over the weekend - thought I'd go in to see if there was anything I could use for Gravestones, etc - the assistant told me their Halloween range is coming before the end of August.


I hadn't thought of B&M, they can be dead cheap sometimes. I quit going there when they stopped selling my cat food.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

For anyone in the midlands/lincs area, this would be a great place to visit....

https://m.facebook.com/mannakin/


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

I was randomly browsing Gumtree (looking for props for our Frankenstein's lab) and was surprised to see this! https://www.gumtree.com/p/medical-laboratory-equipment/anatomical-life-size-skeleton-/1181781808
I think we're sticking to our £15 Wilkinson's skeletons but I had to share the link! 

We're having a graveyard outside (complete with graverobbers harvesting body parts for the lab) and I think some of those little railings would come in useful, so thanks for the tip Lawrie and DandyBrit!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

http://cityco.com/project/halloween/

For those in Manchester


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^ I would have to be working then - it sounds pretty good!


----------



## AlexSum (Sep 23, 2015)

Silentwil said:


> Hey Ya'll
> 
> Ive managed to pick up a few extra things from TK Maxx recently. I managed to snag 2 ceramic pumpkins, a green and orange one. The green one had a small chip so they reduced it at the till for me (I mentioned how it was the only where there and damaged) I also found a wooden pumpkin in the garden stuff randomly as well as biscuits and marshmallows in the food section.
> 
> ...


Love those mottled pumpkins! Gives me an idea for painting one this year instead of carving.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Matalan are first up this year. I forgot about them!! (Credit to Seasonal Traditions)
http://www.matalan.co.uk/events/halloween
Most notably:
5ft skelly £40
Skelly owl £15
Skelly cat £15
Skelly rat £10
Skelly bird in cage £10
Pumpkin string lights £6
Light up Trick or Treat sign £5

Pleased to see a variety of skellys at last, love the bird and rat!!

I'm pretty sure the skeletons they had last year was on a 3 for 2 offer at some point.Plus, Matalan do discount now and again 10-20% so worth waiting.


----------



## pandaemonaeum (Aug 16, 2016)

One of my friends has posted some photos on Facebook of some skull and crossbones china they've got in at Homesense. They also have some large glass skulls, black crockery, and plush pumpkins  I'm really pleased some stores are starting to stock up in August this year!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Just checked out Costco UK and they have a 5ft pirate skeleton with parrot/crow skeleton and peg leg for £43 inc delivery. You do have to be members of Costco but it isn't that expensive - plus if you work for a local authority it is cheaper.


----------



## AlexSum (Sep 23, 2015)

Batley said:


> Matalan are first up this year. I forgot about them!! (Credit to Seasonal Traditions)
> http://www.matalan.co.uk/events/halloween
> Most notably:
> 5ft skelly £40
> ...


Cooool! The bird in the cage is ace!


----------



## AlexSum (Sep 23, 2015)

pandaemonaeum said:


> One of my friends has posted some photos on Facebook of some skull and crossbones china they've got in at Homesense. They also have some large glass skulls, black crockery, and plush pumpkins  I'm really pleased some stores are starting to stock up in August this year!


These? https://uk.pinterest.com/pin/500110733590678074/


----------



## BadgerSpanner (Apr 27, 2015)

DandyBrit said:


> Just checked out Costco UK and they have a 5ft pirate skeleton with parrot/crow skeleton and peg leg for £43 inc delivery. You do have to be members of Costco but it isn't that expensive - plus if you work for a local authority it is cheaper.


SO glad I bought my pose n stay from them last year, I don't like themed ones, they're much harder to mod.


----------



## SpookyScotland (Aug 19, 2016)

Hobbycraft have some stuff in their website http://www.hobbycraft.co.uk/occasions/halloween 
And my local B&M where clearing their shelves today to get the stuff out ??


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

> SPIKE:
> 
> The bird's dead, Dru. You left it in the
> cage and you didn't feed it and now it's
> all dead. Just like the last one.


Quote from the Buffy episode 'Lie To Me'. 

Well today I collected this little fellow from my local Matalan store...



















And very pleased I am with it too. Bigger then expected and when you consider that the cheapest version of this item was £7.95 (ebay including postage, but without the cage) this is a very good deal imo.


----------



## Silentwil (Aug 3, 2016)

This is awesome! May just have to grab one of these myself, it's much bigger than I thought it would be too.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah, It's about 10 inches from the top of the cage to bottom. Just a nice size imo.


----------



## dr pretorius (Nov 9, 2015)

So have Matalan got their Halloween range on the shelves or was it an internet order you collected in store?


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Sadly It was an online order. They had nothing Halloween out, and to be honest in my area I've never, ever seen any Halloween products in store.


----------



## pandaemonaeum (Aug 16, 2016)

AlexSum said:


> These?


No, a small, all-over skull and crossbones pattern. Those plates are lovely though


----------



## Silentwil (Aug 3, 2016)

Just got back from both Homesense and TK Maxx. I found a 6 foot pumpkin garland and wooden orange pumpkin in TK Maxx. Everything else was in home sense. They also had other glasses, cocktail mixers, shot glasses, plates, bowls and different types of pumpkins including silver and gold metal ones etc not a huge amount but still a lot more stuff than usual. Seems to be coming into the shops now as last week they only had the wreaths still.


----------



## Silentwil (Aug 3, 2016)

*Homesense*

These are some other items I found in Homesense but didn't buy.


----------



## pandaemonaeum (Aug 16, 2016)

I love the glasses, I can see me having to brave the Metro Centre to have a look in Homesense


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

My local TK Maxx had a very small selection of those Halloween bowls and plates yesterday - I would have picked some up but didn't trust myself to walk home without breaking them! Going to make a trip to Home Sense as they might have a bigger selection. I've already started planning what I'll put in my witch-themed salad to serve out of one of the bowls! Or I could see them being filled with blue corn chips (though I don't have a current UK source for buying those...). 

Not technically a Halloween item, but TK Maxx also had these Sugar Skull sugar shakers: http://www.fredandfriends.com/table/sweet-spirits/SSSS.html 
Would be good if they got some other items by the Fred brand in... I'd quite like to get my hands on their 'ginger-dead men' cookie cutter! 

I quite like some of those HobbyCraft items - papier mache bats and skulls and things - they're quite cheap! Not that you'd be able to make a realistic prop out of them, but they might make for a fun decoration to go inside the house, or maybe I could adorn my desk at work. Foam pumpkins aren't as realistic as I'd like (not like the 'funkins' they have in the US), but it's a start!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Silentwil (Aug 3, 2016)

*John Lewis*

Tk Maxx had a witch cake stand in today as well as a cake pop kit and some halloween treat bag kits, it was just cellophane bags with halloween print and pumpkin tags. 

John Lewis are also adding more items to their halloween range http://www.johnlewis.com/browse/gifts/halloween/view-all-halloween/_/N-5pgw

I never really shop in John Lewis but found last year some of their things were great and not bad prices considering.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

lidl have a few bits in the mag coming soon


----------



## Grotbags (Oct 24, 2009)

Called into TK Maxx yesterday they had quite a range of wreaths,mercury glass,fabric and wooden pumpkins etc and these guys...



The bigger owl is so realistic i was stopped 5 times on the way home by people looking to pet him


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Our TK Maxx in Wakefield has the same fall stuff - also some snow globes and a musical snow globe. A trio of skulls (resin?) - some dinosaur skulls, one on a taller stand and one on a bookend stand. 

Sainsburys have some blue glass bottles in 2 sizes with a nautical logo (but you could turn it round or disguise it) - these were around £3.50 to £4. Also a large vase in a similar colour which is actually like a big bottle (big body and narrow top) - that was just under £6. That could be used as a large witch jug.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Out T.K.Maxx store has been pretty useless so far compared to last years. They started off well, but what was out last week has either been removed or has already sold, and there's been nothing of any merit to replace it except tons of baby bed linen would you believe. 

I'm hoping things will pick up when September has really set in.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

The range has started adding halloween stuff online great if your not near a store 

http://www.therange.co.uk/search?is...Id=1&asug=&visModel=CHANNEL&page=1&results=75


----------



## The Great Pumpkins (Aug 27, 2016)

That large owl is fab, I'll be looking out for him.


----------



## Silentwil (Aug 3, 2016)

I grabbed the cake stand! Think I've managed to grab the full range of their plates, bowls, cake stand etc so far. Although not a lot, what I've seen so far has been pretty good from TK Maxx and Homesense. 



Silentwil said:


> Tk Maxx had a witch cake stand in today as well as a cake pop kit and some halloween treat bag kits, it was just cellophane bags with halloween print and pumpkin tags.
> 
> John Lewis are also adding more items to their halloween range http://www.johnlewis.com/browse/gifts/halloween/view-all-halloween/_/N-5pgw
> 
> I never really shop in John Lewis but found last year some of their things were great and not bad prices considering.


----------



## Silentwil (Aug 3, 2016)

Homesense seem to be getting more and more things in now, they had a whole section yesterday as well as quite a number of items dotted around the store, tea light holders, wooden pumpkins etc. 

Lidl also have an autumn range available on Thursday, its all leaf and squirrel things but noticed they are selling these ceramic Pumpkins. It says in their latest magazine choose from sets of 2, 3, 5 or 9. Not sure if this applies to the pumpkins or just in general, either way the website has 2 sets of 3 pumpkins. They're £3.99 in the mag. http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/our-offers-2491.htm?action=showDetail&id=36648


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thank you for the Lidl heads up, I will hopefully get a set of pumpkins 

My local TK Maxx has pretty much the same items, as posted. Hopefully lots will be added in the coming weeks. Last year I got some wooden raven bunting, hopefully more unique pieces like that.

I did buy an autumn wreath which was £16.99 via TK.

Lots of hype checking this thread now, waiting for reports of new stock sightings!

Is anyone here taking part in the Halloween card exchange?


----------



## Halloween_Monkey (Aug 28, 2016)

Went in to the the Range today and they had started putting their stuff out. Some cool looking things. The crystal ball, skeleton cat and the bag of bones caught my eye, hopfully they will get even more stuff as we move further into September and October.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the pics, The Range making a great effort yet again . Big fan of the large animated props, can't to see those in action.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh wonderful pics! Any idea how much the crystal balls were? Also how much were their hanging props? That lady dressed in black is taking my eye.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

http://halloweenerrific.co.uk/halloween-decorations/asda-halloween-2016-sneak-preview

ASDA have a good line up this year; a large prop again! Okay it isn't like amazing Gemmy ones but it looks a lot better than the last few years offerings though £50 is steep. I love the giant spider. The doorbell they had last year but its pretty decent, the animated eye reminds me of Hocus Pocus book.

Skellerina looks fantastic!


----------



## SpookyScotland (Aug 19, 2016)

Think a wee trip to the range is in order! ??

I got the Asda doorbell last year and everyone loves it! Definitely one of the most popular props I've got


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

I'm new here and just wanted to ask a question about homesense. My closest one is about 40 minutes drive away, is it worth the drive for their Halloween stuff? Also is it more expensive than say TK maxx?


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Sadly I've never managed to get to one as my nearest branch is very awkward to get too by public transport, and I don' own a car. Hopefully others will be able to help you out later. 

Here's a poundland sneak peek. And do I spy a Skelly bird? I do hope so. 

http://www.poundland.co.uk/halloween-coming-soon


----------



## dr pretorius (Nov 9, 2015)

Kittykat85 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new here and just wanted to ask a question about homesense. My closest one is about 40 minutes drive away, is it worth the drive for their Halloween stuff? Also is it more expensive than say TK maxx?


I think TK Maxx and Homesense are owned by the same parent company, and get the same things in


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Oh ok! Thank you


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

And I'd add that Homsense usually gets a bigger range of stuff judging by what I've seen others post online.


----------



## The Great Pumpkins (Aug 27, 2016)

*Home sense Halloween uk*



Silver Spike said:


> And I'd add that Homsense usually gets a bigger range of stuff judging by what I've seen others post online.


Big range of Halloween bits in home sense Southampton.


----------



## pandaemonaeum (Aug 16, 2016)

I love the skull plates and the spiderweb candleabra best but that's all pretty amazing


----------



## Silentwil (Aug 3, 2016)

Homesense by me (Poole) has lots of new things in, went in friday and they only had a small shelf worth, now lots of things. Their autumn range has tripled as well with some really nice pumpkin bits in.


----------



## Silentwil (Aug 3, 2016)

The Great Pumpkins said:


> Big range of Halloween bits in home sense Southampton.


Im on the hunt for that witch feet cauldron bowl! I only live in Bournemouth but Southampton is a bit pricey for the train (currently don't drive). Fortunately my sister does live there and shes hopefully going to grab it for me today. Thanks so much for posting these pictures as I knows its there now  any idea how much it was?


----------



## Halloween_Monkey (Aug 28, 2016)

The selection in Homesense looks great I will have to pop down to my local store see what they have.


----------



## Halloween_Monkey (Aug 28, 2016)

My TK Maxx has some Autumn stuff not much halloween stuff yet, fingers crossed the halloween stuff arrives in the next few weeks.


----------



## Halloween_Monkey (Aug 28, 2016)

Silver Spike said:


> Oh wonderful pics! Any idea how much the crystal balls were? Also how much were their hanging props? That lady dressed in black is taking my eye.


No there were no price cards for anything, I assume they had started putting it out yesterday as there were still gaps for other stuff, maybe they will have prices displayed next time I go in. Im going to pop back this week so I will see.


----------



## pandaemonaeum (Aug 16, 2016)

Those bats! I need one


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Judging from the pictures thay someone took in homesense it looks like it might be worth the drive! I really like the look of a lot of things they have there


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Wonderful photos everybody. By the way If anyone sees any wreaths, can they photograph them too? I'm a big wreath collector and I'm very interested in what they've got going on autumn wise this year.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah, photos are very much appreciated. I have no Homesence locally but if my local TK receives any of those items I'll be happy. I love the pinecone garland .

As for wreaths my local TK only had three, one which was highly glittered leaves (almost bought it), the one I bought, and one like I have but without the pumpkins and pinecones. All priced at £16.99.

It isnt letting me upload pictures via tablet, so link to wreath pic: http://goo.gl/RqZOCp

Nice find re oundland, boney bird is a definite must. Cant wait to see what else is to come.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you so much for that.  That wreath looks similar to one I purchased last year. I have to admit I do like their wreaths.


----------



## Silentwil (Aug 3, 2016)

Silver Spike said:


> Wonderful photos everybody. By the way If anyone sees any wreaths, can they photograph them too? I'm a big wreath collector and I'm very interested in what they've got going on autumn wise this year.



Might need to zoom in a bit but here are some wreaths in Homesense.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh wonderful.  May I ask which branch this is at?


----------



## Cherry Darling (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi everyone! 

Long-time lurker, first time posting 

This was my loot from TK Maxx Hammersmith on Friday: 

View attachment 297738



And here's some aprons from TK Maxx at The Mall Wood Green (I bought the middle one):

View attachment 297746



Some tea towels from the branch at The Mall Wood Green: 

View attachment 297754



These are from TK Maxx by The Gherkin: 

View attachment 297762



As are these: 

View attachment 297770



In my Halloween frenzy, I forgot to take photos of the other Halloween stock they had at the Hammersmith branch, but it was almost identical to the stock at the branch by The Gherkin.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Sadly your attachments aren't showing up? Can you try uploading again?


----------



## Cherry Darling (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi everyone! 

Long-time lurker, first time posting 

This was my loot from TK Maxx Hammersmith on Friday: 










And here's some aprons from TK Maxx at The Mall Wood Green (I bought the middle one):










Some tea towels from the branch at The Mall Wood Green: 










These are from TK Maxx by The Gherkin: 










As are these: 









In my Halloween frenzy, I forgot to take photos of the other Halloween stock they had at the Hammersmith branch, but it was almost identical to the stock at the branch by The Gherkin.


----------



## Silentwil (Aug 3, 2016)

Silver Spike said:


> Oh wonderful.  May I ask which branch this is at?


This was at my local Poole Homesense store


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Silentwil said:


> This was at my local Poole Homesense store



Oh bugger! Miles away from me then. 

*Cherry Darling* thats a great haul there. I've got that Raven on the Skull too. I nabbed him last year.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Batley said:


> Thank you for the Lidl heads up, I will hopefully get a set of pumpkins
> 
> My local TK Maxx has pretty much the same items, as posted. Hopefully lots will be added in the coming weeks. Last year I got some wooden raven bunting, hopefully more unique pieces like that.
> 
> ...


 I was thinking of taking part but very happy to swap cards with you if you like


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

A friend kindly drove me to my local Range today and I managed to take a few snaps of what they had.

Firstly some cute little glitter baskets....










Then some hanging props, most of which light up and make sounds. Averag price being £15




























The dark lady is great. Her face lights up with a kind of red swirling pattern and she makes the most creepy sounds complete with music. I also like the large white skelly with chains, but what put me off was how bloody loud he was when activated. The idea of him shouting the odds like that would get real old real fast in my house. 

Instead I got the dark lady (I missed out on the grey version last year and so wasn't going to loose out on this version) and a small reaper which had some interesting neck movements as well as sound. I also got the fortune tellers ball which made sounds very similar to the Dark ladies. I'll probably set her up in the hallway with the ball as a sort of fortune teller.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

And the rest...


----------



## dr pretorius (Nov 9, 2015)

Spike - isn't this from the Range - not TK Maxx? - Great Hanging props - good prices too!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Yep, you're right. My mind was on another post I'm lined up to do.


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

I got so excited the other day when someone on the forum said the range have Halloween products in! I went to my local branch and they had nothing


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Panic over. I rang the store and was told the Halloween stuff be going on sale in the next few days


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

I would also happily exchange a card. Should we arrange it nearer the time? . I did want to take part in the main card exchange but the minimum postage cost via airmail is from £2.25 .

Brilliant photos there, did you manage to sse how much the butler was by any chance? Looking at the prices they are all really reasonable. 

The best news for me is that I read Costco UK have the trio witches prop now for £119. I emailed them to confirm and they said that it should be avaliable online during early September!! Yes!! 

This is it on the US site:
http://www.costco.com/Animated-3-Witches-with-Lights-and-Sounds.product.100243301.html

They also have added a 51cm pumpkin for £42.99
http://www.costco.co.uk/view/p/51cm-20-led-light-up-halloween-pumpkin-737977


I'm dreading B&M, Wilko etc reveales as I want so much from elsewhere already


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm doing the card exchange this year if I keep my cards to 6inch and flat it should cost 90p or £1.33

I did hear about the Costco witches they will be mine  and love the pumpkin think I want that too also I think I will need a bigger garden this year


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

That's a better price! Maybe I can participate then. Thanks .

2 days until Wilkos Halloween is online
http://www.wilko.com/halloween-costumes-accessories-and-party-items-/page/halloween


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Well that how it looked to me on the Royal Mail site but the card must be under 20g if it's over it does cost a little more


----------



## dr pretorius (Nov 9, 2015)

Batley said:


> 2 days until Wilkos Halloween is online
> http://www.wilko.com/halloween-costumes-accessories-and-party-items-/page/halloween


I liked Wilkos last year - their Terra Cotta pumpkins - bought about 20, still not sure what exactly to do with them - and their £15 Skeletons - bought 2 last year and should have bought 20!


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah they do have great items which makes me excited for tomorrow's reveal .

Good news: Costco Witch sisters now online
http://www.costco.co.uk/view/p/halloween-wicked-stitchwick-sisters-201453
Bad News: £10 more expensive, plus 5% non member fee. Total: £136.49. 

Ah! it's expensive but I want it!!


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Awesome thread here guys! Thanks for all the info, I can't believe I've missed it this far!

Our local B&M (South West) manager said Halloween items are on shelves w/c 05/09 but they will be getting staggard deliveries, with more in towards the end of Sept / begining of October.

Also, I've not seen them mentioned earlier in the thread, but our local Homebargains http://www.homebargains.co.uk/ had a small but very good selection selection of props last year - the one that springs to mind was an animated 6ft lunging reaper with sound for £49.99.


And incase you've all not seen these already, here are the Asda sneak previews:


----------



## Cherry Darling (Aug 28, 2016)

Silver Spike said:


> Oh bugger! Miles away from me then.
> 
> *Cherry Darling* thats a great haul there. I've got that Raven on the Skull too. I nabbed him last year.


Thank you, Silver Spike  I do think the raven on the skull goes very well with the ouija skull I bought earlier this year: 









The ouija skull is probably my favourite skull prop, looks like a real skull and has so much detail! Both items should be a nice part of the witch/alchemist's lair theme I hope to do this year. 


I love the bat sign as well, I'm hoping to find the other varieties as well, here they are from a post on a thread from last year: 









If someone happens to come across these, I'd be delighted to know about it


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh I love that skull on the left hand side. Gorgeous!

Went to my local Maxx today. First of all I thought they had nothing out, but just as I was leaving found they had shoved it around the back. Not good form imo.

Anyhoo, this is what I saw...
































































And this is what I walked off with....



















I adored the huge ceramic Skull, but instead of using it to store sweets or cookies I think I'll be putting a big bunch of red roses.

I got a bargain with the glitter cows. One had a damaged foot and so they sold it to me for only £2. It will be an easy fix, but even If I get lazy it still stands on it's own.


----------



## Cherry Darling (Aug 28, 2016)

Silver Spike said:


> Oh I love that skull on the left hand side. Gorgeous!
> 
> Went to my local Maxx today. First of all I thought they had nothing out, but just as I was leaving found they had shoved it around the back. Not good form imo.
> 
> ...


Great pics! Alas, it looks like there'll be even more wooden signs for me to keep an eye out for! 
I've seen the skeleton groom mirror to match that skeleton bride mirror online at TK Maxx; they don't have a designated Halloween page yet, but some stock is available if you just search for 'skull', 'skeleton' etc.

The lowest price I've seen the ouija skull for is £23 on http://magentacrow.co.uk/ and that's where I got mine. I originally saw the ouija skull on a vlog where the vlogger had paid £40 for hers! :O

Going on my second TK Maxx haul this weekend, hope they'll have more stock I can photograph and share!


----------



## Silentwil (Aug 3, 2016)

Popped into Lidl this morning to check out the pumpkins they have available today in their autumn range. 
You get a small set of 9 ceramic pumpkins for £3.99. 

Great TK Maxx pics too! My local TK Maxx still has pretty much nothing, mainly tea towels and aprons along with a few plastic bowls. I am still on the hunt for the cauldron bowl too so if anyone spots one please let me know!


----------



## Silentwil (Aug 3, 2016)

Also Poundlands Halloween range is now online 
http://www.poundland.co.uk/halloween


----------



## dr pretorius (Nov 9, 2015)

Just come on to report the same - not everything is on though - no skeleton bird or 'creepy cloth' yet - hoping to go to a store tomorrow - check it all out!


----------



## Silentwil (Aug 3, 2016)

Forgot to mention

If you search Halloween on the TK Maxx website 3 things come up, if you search Halloween TK Maxx on google and click the first link 42 items come up for Halloween on TK Maxx, theres a few pumpkins, skulls, snowglobes etc. Really nice potion bottle set thing etc:

http://www.tkmaxx.com/search?q=halloween&sort=price&order=desc


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

So no sign of that Skelly bird. Maybe it was just set dressing for the promo and they're not actually going to stock it?

Nice looking pumpkins * Silentwill *.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Don't mean to barge in on you, UK peeps!....but I was just wondering what kind Halloween celebrations or traditions do you usually have? I will be in London for several days, arriving a few days after Halloween, though. But just curious how popular the holiday is there. 

ps...I'll actually be there during Guy Fawkes Day....sounds like a fun one!


----------



## dr pretorius (Nov 9, 2015)

Silver Spike said:


> So no sign of that Skelly bird. Maybe it was just set dressing for the promo and they're not actually going to stock it?


I have hopes still - Dollar Tree in the US is selling them, so we may get them


----------



## Halloween_Monkey (Aug 28, 2016)

I went in to Homesense and TK Maxx tonight to see what they had on offer and was very pleased with what I found. TK Maxx had a fair amount of stuff in but Homesense had loads. I spoke to the staff member and she said they will be getting more and more in stock as we move closer to Halloween. They had a full size Mail Box aswell it was £199.99, a bit out of my price range, lol. I took a few pics in Homesense.


----------



## Halloween_Monkey (Aug 28, 2016)

These are the things I bought; the knitted pumpkins, bunting and snowglobe were from TK Maxx, the other things were from Homesense. I really like the light up pumpkin- he's my favourite of the lot.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

RedSonja said:


> Don't mean to barge in on you, UK peeps!....but I was just wondering what kind Halloween celebrations or traditions do you usually have? I will be in London for several days, arriving a few days after Halloween, though. But just curious how popular the holiday is there.
> 
> ps...I'll actually be there during Guy Fawkes Day....sounds like a fun one!



Well it depends really. 'Modern' Halloween has only really taken off down south in the last decade or so. Tradition wise I think it's about the same as in the states. Trick or treating etc. There are a few organized haunts, but few and far between compared to the states.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

http://www.wilko.com/icat/view-all-halloween

Wilko online now

Highlights:

6ft talking Reaper £50
Head lifting zombie £40
Dancing broom £20
Inflatable Ghost £30
Animated talking plaque £20

Old favourites:

terracotta pumpkin £5 (and in a new copper colour)
5ft hanging skelly

The Reaper and broom seem very similar to what they had back in 2011. Prices then was £20 for the Reaper and £10 for rhe broom, so a huge increase there. Inflatable Ghost.. if that interests you then wait until the end of the month when Aldi reveales there inflatable characters., Last year they was £12.99 

I'm going to get a couple of 5ft skelly as that is a bargain!


I love the Lidl pumpkins, hopefully I can get a set at the weekend, thanks for the picture 

I'm sure as its only early September we'll see more items come into stores such as Poundland.

@RedSonja - nothing to add that Silver Spike hasn't already said but have a great trip here. I hope you manage to make an event on Guy Fawkes


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi again everyone

Thank you for starting this thread Silver Spike and really appreciate all the pics and links that people have taken the time to post. Very happy to see there is a fair amount of Halloween products around already and even without a crystal ball can definitely see a trip to The Range and TK Maxx in the not too distant future. I got the water globe with the dancing skellies from TK Maxx last year and still remains my favourite purchase and has stayed out all year, so hoping to add more of them. Liking a lot of The Range's items too.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Dancing Broom £20
Head raiser zombie £40
6FT Talking Reaper £50
Inflatable Ghost £30
Crawling Hand £15
Animated Clock £40
5FT skelly £15
Animated Plaque £20

Those are the links to all Wilkos large props. They also have silver version of the terracotta pumpkins now! 

Quite a good line but a little on the expensive side. I can't wait to see the products instore  so we have that to look forward to.

I did cave in and order the witches from Costco, I have wanted another Gemmy style large prop since ASDA Wanda.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the great links *Batley*. I'm already all spent out really.  Aslo don't really have the storage space for large scale props anymore sadly.

I did end up buying the cheap version of the Skelly Cat from The Range. Yes, It's not as well amde as the original and more expensive Krazy Bones version, but It's cheap (£9) and lights up and has a wonderful screeching Cat sound track. 











I shall have a go at customizing it, which I'm sure won't go amiss.


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Silver Spike said:


> Thanks for the great links *Batley*. I'm already all spent out really.  Aslo don't really have the storage space for large scale props anymore sadly.
> 
> I did end up buying the cheap version of the Skelly Cat from The Range. Yes, It's not as well amde as the original and more expensive Krazy Bones version, but It's cheap (£9) and lights up and has a wonderful screeching Cat sound track.
> 
> ...



I love the cat, I also saw him today in store and really wanted him but my son insisted it would upset our live cat, I tried convincing him he was being silly but he wasn't having it  kids ay! I also saw the Large tree prop I think it was £49.99 and then noticed just the tree face for £13.99. Much cheaper to buy just the face and make a stand covered with fabric. 

Silver Spike, what will you be doing to customize the cat? Also will you please share picture when you're done?


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

That was a bargain! I'm impressed with The Range this year 

I know the feeling regarding storage space and budget. I'm going to have to sacrifice a box of things so the new witches can take its place. I budgeted £150 for this Halloween Inc ToT sweets but I have spent over that already and it's only just September .

I'm going to try not buy anything else bar essentials nearer the time (sweets, cobwebs, real pumpkins).

Does anyone else have a budget that you stick to?


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Batley said:


> Does anyone else have a budget that you stick to?


Got carried away with a couple of Grandin Road props this year..... I'm £400 over my £200 budget already......

I've been hiding bills from the Missus since August..... can't keep hiding these boxes tho!!!!


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

*Silver Spike* does that cat have a "try me" button??

I'm looking for 3 - 4 cheapish props with try me buttons to convert to be activated by infrared - more specifically a shooting gallery I'm building! If anyone see's anything that might be appropriate, please do let me know


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes it does have a try me button.  I'm annoyed that the hanging 'Fire Maiden' figure doesn't have one though, which is odd.

As to what I'll be doing with him, well to begin with I'm just going to clean up all the seam lines, then fill any deep step lines showing, and then I was thinking of re-painting areas of him, or If I'm feeling adventurous 'corpseing it with a bits of latex and tissue and some scraggly fur.

*eta* I notice that the usual crowd have started putting up the Ranges stuff on eBay, with some big mark ups.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5ft-Hallo...674520?hash=item3acb863958:g:zaAAAOSw8oFXyX-T

Last year their grey ghost lady ended up going for ridiculous prices.


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Silver Spike I'd really like to see your cat skelly once he's all finished  

Also I saw that creepy lady prop today in the range and I think it was only £15.99 I can't believe its on Ebay for over £40!!!! I wonder if people actually buy from those rip off sellers?!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Sadly If they don't know any better I imagine they do. The grey lady ghost went fast on eBay last year, even though she was for sale at 50% mark up.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

EPD said:


> Got carried away with a couple of Grandin Road props this year..... I'm £400 over my £200 budget already......
> 
> I've been hiding bills from the Missus since August..... can't keep hiding these boxes tho!!!!


I keep looking on Grandin Road really like the mirror will buy it one days I keep looking last year just a shame you can't use any of the codes they offer.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

EPD said:


> Got carried away with a couple of Grandin Road props this year..... I'm £400 over my £200 budget already......
> 
> I've been hiding bills from the Missus since August..... can't keep hiding these boxes tho!!!!


Looking at the site, WOW! I can see why you did. Your inventory must include some amazing props .


----------



## turnip_lantern (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi,
I only recently joined the Forum, but after seeing some suggestions in this thread I managed to find a Range and Homesense/TXMaxx (joined) about 5 mins away from each other in Edinburgh. Very impressed. I spent A LOT. I'll post pictures later if I can.
Homesense even had the big hearse which I think sold out in America. It's about 3 or 4 feet long, made of silver metal and nicely made. Unfortunately, it was £250, but fingers crossed it gets reduced on Nov 1st!
There were lots of signs, pumpkins, vases etc in Homesense.
The Range had a few animatronics and had set up a bit of display area for them (like the ones Spirit do in America, but not as big). I bought a standing animatronic witch, a bride and groom, the dark lady and a large coffin which shakes and lights up as someone calls from inside. The bride/groom were 15 each, and they've also got the gravedigger. The dark lady and another ghoul which light up and make noise were also 15. The coffin was 35 and the witch was 30. They've also got lots of smaller things. Oh, and I got one of those zombie crawlers (torso and head) for 20 something. Can't remember exactly. Very cool shops.


----------



## Jacobeanhaunt (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi guys, just thought I'd introduce myself. I'm very lucky to live in a very atmospheric Jacobean house in the hills of wales with its own resident ghosts - naturally this lends intself to decent Halloween parties! Hope to get involved and get some pictures up of previous shindigs and discuss what we're all planning for this year.

Anyway, I believe this is the giant herse mentioned above (there should be a picture attached . .). My local homesense obviously put out all of the main stock today so I managed to pick up the bride and groom busts and matching bride and groom mirrors.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Welcome to the thread *Turnip_lantern*. I hope to see more posts from you on here. 

And welcome to you too *Jacobeanhaunt*.  Sadly you image isn't showing for some reason.


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Welcome Jacobeanhaunt and Turnip_Lantern 

Went to TK maxx this morning and got a couple of snow globes and the bride and groom mirrors. I must admit I'm a bit nervous to hang them on the wall (the fitting at the back doesn't look very sturdy) I'd be gutted if they fell and broke. Does anybody else have them already hung? I might add a small stand to the back of them, photo frame style and stand them somewhere rather than hanging. 

Also does anyone do a indoor Halloween tree? This year will be our first time doing a tree so looking for inspiration. If anyone has a tree and has pictures from years past I'd be grateful if you'd share them


----------



## turnip_lantern (Aug 21, 2016)

Yep, that's the big hearse. I was so disappointed when I realised it was 250 quid. Does anybody know if TXMaxx/Homesense sell off Halloween stuff after the big day, or are they one of those places like Halloween on 31st Street where you don't get a chance to snaffle a couple of bargains? Even if they knocked a hundred pounds off it, I'd be seriously tempted. The US one was 80 dollars but identical in design. I don't think it was too much smaller, either.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

I know that TK Maxx used to start reducing stock before Halloween, obviously bigger discount nearer the day itself. I haven't checked in recent years but they definitely did for the past Christmas and Easter stock because I had a bought some bits then. Hopefully you a manage to get it on discount, great item!!

Also, while we're on the subject of discounts
B&M discount props nearer the time as well
Sainsbury's - 70% off on Nov 1st (I bought a lot last year)
Wilko - 50-70% off Nov 1st. My local never had anything left by then then 

Welcome to the thread new posters


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Don't know if any of you are into crafting but if you are HobbyCraft has there Halloween stuff online now


----------



## dr pretorius (Nov 9, 2015)

Just back from shopping - Wilkos, B&M and Matalan all had out the beginings of their Halloween stock - with more to come. Homesense yesterday had a fabulous almost lifesize DOD bride - £199 - I would have taken it , but didn't have the room - consoled myself by promising to make one from a charity shop wedding dress


----------



## dr pretorius (Nov 9, 2015)

turnip_lantern said:


> Yep, that's the big hearse. I was so disappointed when I realised it was 250 quid. Does anybody know if TXMaxx/Homesense sell off Halloween stuff after the big day, or are they one of those places like Halloween on 31st Street where you don't get a chance to snaffle a couple of bargains? Even if they knocked a hundred pounds off it, I'd be seriously tempted. The US one was 80 dollars but identical in design. I don't think it was too much smaller, either.


They do discount - about a week before the big date - usually 50% - picked up some things last year


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

dr pretorius said:


> Just back from shopping - Wilkos, B&M and Matalan all had out the beginings of their Halloween stock - with more to come. Homesense yesterday had a fabulous almost lifesize DOD bride - £199 - I would have taken it , but didn't have the room - consoled myself by promising to make one from a charity shop wedding dress


After reading this I got in the car and went to my local B&M, I was pleased to see they had quite a lot on the shelves. I do wonder if they keep some of the previous years stock that doesn't sell and then resell it the next year as in my B&M the stock was pretty much the same as last year with the exception of a few little things. Never the less I did pick up a few things so thanks for the heads up Dr Pretorius! 

One thing I really liked was a door mat sound maker, you put it under the door mat and when its stepped on it makes screaming sounds. They also had some nice door mats.


----------



## dr pretorius (Nov 9, 2015)

I picked up some Crazy Bonez rats, bats and a spider at £2.99 each from B&M - can't explain the excitement of seeing Halloween stock finally coming back into the shops. Spent some time Yesterday and today in various Poundland branches trying to find out when they are putting out their stock - finally spoke to a Manageress today who said first wave Monday, second wave Tuesday - so perhaps we'll see an update with additional stock to the website - second wave includes Tombstones - not on the site yet......


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

I visited my local TK Maxx again, nothing new to report sadly. My local Lidl had no pumpkins , loads of hedgehogs tho. I did pick up some small wooden bunting with squirrels and hedgehogs on for £3.99. 

Very pleased to hear B&M are putting out stock


----------



## dr pretorius (Nov 9, 2015)

It is great to see it hitting the shelves - I think that shops waiting until October to put out their Halloween stock are missing out on sales - Tesco last year did this, and didn't get any of my money (until November 1st when it was all 75% off)


----------



## turnip_lantern (Aug 21, 2016)

Thank you for the welcomes (and the advice). I keep my Halloween stuff up in the house all year round. A few pictures here and there, walls painted pumpkin orange, the animated stuff upstairs in a bedroom. I don't know how unusual that is. I just love it, and finally managed to buy my own place so I don't have landlords who can complain.
I am so disappointed with John Lewis this year. For the last 2 years (at the very least) they have had nice candle holders (last year was a witch and vampire trick or treating, and the old-fashioned streetlight held the candle), but my main thing was their little Halloween houses. They were made of card, but were decorated very nicely and lit up, with little pumpkins outside the door and bats flying from the roof. No sign of them on their website this year. I was hoping to build a little street and already had two. Boo to John Lewis.


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

turnip_lantern said:


> Thank you for the welcomes (and the advice). I keep my Halloween stuff up in the house all year round. A few pictures here and there, walls painted pumpkin orange, the animated stuff upstairs in a bedroom. I don't know how unusual that is. I just love it, and finally managed to buy my own place so I don't have landlords who can complain.
> I am so disappointed with John Lewis this year. For the last 2 years (at the very least) they have had nice candle holders (last year was a witch and vampire trick or treating, and the old-fashioned streetlight held the candle), but my main thing was their little Halloween houses. They were made of card, but were decorated very nicely and lit up, with little pumpkins outside the door and bats flying from the roof. No sign of them on their website this year. I was hoping to build a little street and already had two. Boo to John Lewis.


I have not seen the ones from John Lewis, so this might not be at all what you're looking for but you could decorate it yourself and put some of the battery powered candles inside. http://www.hobbycraft.co.uk/mache-house-34-cm/608919-1000


----------



## Grotbags (Oct 24, 2009)

B&M have quite alot of stock out as from today including the skeletal animals,cats,rats,bats and spiders hopefully they'll put some birds out too,the cats are £6.99 the smaller creatures £2.99.They also had nice ceramic pumpkins and the 3' figures with light up eyes and sound.


----------



## Silentwil (Aug 3, 2016)

turnip_lantern said:


> Thank you for the welcomes (and the advice). I keep my Halloween stuff up in the house all year round. A few pictures here and there, walls painted pumpkin orange, the animated stuff upstairs in a bedroom. I don't know how unusual that is. I just love it, and finally managed to buy my own place so I don't have landlords who can complain.
> I am so disappointed with John Lewis this year. For the last 2 years (at the very least) they have had nice candle holders (last year was a witch and vampire trick or treating, and the old-fashioned streetlight held the candle), but my main thing was their little Halloween houses. They were made of card, but were decorated very nicely and lit up, with little pumpkins outside the door and bats flying from the roof. No sign of them on their website this year. I was hoping to build a little street and already had two. Boo to John Lewis.


I was in John Lewis yesterday and they had their Halloween range out. The tea light holder with the witch and vampire with the street lamp was on the shelf for £20 as well as the house you described. It all seemed like the same things they had last year, nothing really new but a lot of it


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Kittykat85 said:


> One thing I really liked was a door mat sound maker, you put it under the door mat and when its stepped on it makes screaming sounds. They also had some nice door mats.


was this in B&M * Kittykat85*?
Do you have a pic? I may have missed it in our local one, but sounds like something I'd like to use!


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

EPD said:


> was this in B&M * Kittykat85*?
> Do you have a pic? I may have missed it in our local one, but sounds like something I'd like to use!


Yes it was in B&M, a small orange and black box (if I remember correctly) 
it was £4.99 and was on the bottom shelf, although I guess each store has a different arrangement. I didn't buy it because on the test button it sounded rather quiet, but when I go back in I'll get a picture and upload it.


----------



## Cherry Darling (Aug 28, 2016)

Loving everyone's posts, it's great to see so many things available already  

The outcome of my second TK Maxx Halloween haul this past weekend: 









The big skull is available online, and it looks a lot better in person than I expected. It also lights up, the light gradually changing colour. 


TK Maxx at The Mall Wood Green had received more stock, but it was mainly kitchenware: 


















Once again, TK Maxx at Hammersmith had the most stock with half an aisle, one 'display island' and various things scattered around the home section: 

















The pumpkin cauldron has, in my opinion, a nicer finish than the one at John Lewis, and it's the same size and £5 cheaper.

























The haunted house cookie jar had a rather large chip off on one of the base corners at the back, easily painted over and/or kept out of view. I'm sure you could get a nice discount on that one 


TK Maxx by The Gherkin had also received more stock:


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

Went to my local Home Sense yesterday - I think it's the same one Silentwil posted photos of (Poole). This time I did not buy anything but I liked the look of the large skull with the snake on. I didn't realise it lights up, too! I hope there are more things on the way. This year I really want to get myself a Halloween mug/cup to drink my mulled cider out of. We also nearly picked up some glass bell jars - they have a few of different sizes and they'd be good for displaying particular props under. I don't know if it's safe to have them out where Trick or Treaters might knock them over, though. Last year my terracotta witch cauldron got knocked off its stand and cracked  I think our display needs some shelves!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

*Cherry Darling* Thats some wonderful stuff you've photographed there.  I have to admit I always found the wood green branch to be very slow on the uptake when it comes to Halloween.

The Hammersmith branch though looks wonderful. 

Sorry to hear about you cauldron *imagined*.


----------



## Silentwil (Aug 3, 2016)

Hey guys! I hope you're all well and finding some great items lately, from the pictures and comments you've been posting here it's seems like you are. Also thanks so much for everyone who is sharing stuff, I really enjoy being a part of this forum and it's also great to meet other big fans of Halloween in the UK! 


I went out hunting for Halloween items again today, I grabbed a few extra items last week. Homesense by me had lots of new items, I grabbed a large Pumpkin candy bowl as well as a ghost and cat, some light up ceramic ghosts and a smaller pumpkin candy bowl. I also grabbed some hand towels, they had other designs and flannels too and then a very large light up ghost with pumpkins. They had two of these in store. I also gave my details to the staff as I am still on the hunt for that awesome witch cauldron bowl. 

The smaller ghosts are from Poundland as Poole Poundland had a huge range out as well as Home bargains although the majority was costumes. 

Ive also attached some pictures of Homesense from last Saturday, I thought the Ouija bored cake stand was pretty cool. Also if anyone has one nearby This Is It was putting out their range today too. The row of 4 soft toys are also catnip toys, I didn't buy them or own a cat but thought they would be an awesome toy if anyone does own one.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh wonderful piccies *Silentwil*.  I'm rapidly coming to the conclusion that thank god I don't live near any Homsense stores, because I'd be bankrupt by now!!


----------



## Silentwil (Aug 3, 2016)

Silver Spike said:


> Oh wonderful piccies *Silentwil*.  I'm rapidly coming to the conclusion that thank god I don't live near any Homsense stores, because I'd be bankrupt by now!!


Haha fortunately Homesense is a short journey away so I only go maybe once a week just to have a look. Tk Maxx however is directly opposite my living room window due to living in a town centre. Fortunately so far they have had pretty much nothing in store with the occasional tea towel etc but I reckon that'll change soon....


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Out of interest were there any nice autumn wreaths at Homsense? Also do you have an idea how much that silver skull wearing the crown was?


----------



## dr pretorius (Nov 9, 2015)

Silver Spike said:


> Also do you have an idea how much that silver skull wearing the crown was?


I can answer that - £9.99 - bought one from Homesense last week - wish I'd bought 2 or 3, as I keep thinking of new things to do with it. Sizewise it is a little larger than a real skull, and is intended as a candle holder (fits in the crown) but that is not my intended use........


----------



## Silentwil (Aug 3, 2016)

Silver Spike said:


> Out of interest were there any nice autumn wreaths at Homsense? Also do you have an idea how much that silver skull wearing the crown was?


Thanks Dr Pretorius for answering the crown question as I didn't check!  Also Homesense had an entire Autumn section with a lot of wreaths, loads with pumpkins attached as well as glass candle holders that had pumpkins and leafs etc all around. I grabbed a large wreath a few weeks back for £14.99. I think there is also a picture a few pages back that i posted showing their full selection.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Silentwil said:


> Thanks Dr Pretorius for answering the crown question as I didn't check!  Also Homesense had an entire Autumn section with a lot of wreaths, loads with pumpkins attached as well as glass candle holders that had pumpkins and leafs etc all around. I grabbed a large wreath a few weeks back for £14.99. I think there is also a picture a few pages back that i posted showing their full selection.


Oooh, next time you go there could you take some photos? I really adore wreaths. 



dr pretorius said:


> I can answer that - £9.99 - bought one from Homesense last week - wish I'd bought 2 or 3, as I keep thinking of new things to do with it. Sizewise it is a little larger than a real skull, and is intended as a candle holder (fits in the crown) but that is not my intended use........


Thanks for the info. I'll have to keep an eye out for that.


----------



## dr pretorius (Nov 9, 2015)

No worries - the resin skulls that TK Maxx/Homesense get are really great value - I especially like the DOD decorated ones


----------



## Silentwil (Aug 3, 2016)

Thats some pictures I already had available on my phone from a few weeks back, the wreath on it's own is the one I purchased. 
The TK Maxx website also has some wreaths available if you want to see them a bit more close up, I'll take some pictures next time I'm in there as well:

http://www.tkmaxx.com/page/search?q=wreath

































Silver Spike said:


> Oooh, next time you go there could you take some photos? I really adore wreaths.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I'll have to keep an eye out for that.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh thanks for those. They look wonderful. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## dr pretorius (Nov 9, 2015)

B&M have their Halloween products online now - http://www.bmstores.co.uk/products/halloween - though I couldn't find the crazy bonez critters I bought there on Saturday - their LED Pose and Stay Skeleton at £29.99 isn't a bad price!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

I went to my local B&M today and was very disappointed as they hardly had any stock yet. 

I asked when they would be getting more in and they said nearly every day some Halloween stock turns up, so here's hoping. 

They did have a couple of the Krazy Bonez style figures. Didn't think much of the Rat (too comical imo) but got the Cat. Much smaller in scale then the Range version, but was better sculpted and coloured. If I had to choose I'd still go for The Range, but only If you're prepared to re-work areas of it. You can see in my photo I've started to lob some milliput onto mine.


----------



## dr pretorius (Nov 9, 2015)

Both worth getting - they make a nice pair


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Ones more Kitten sized though. But yes, I think I'm going to keep both. 

Also went to Poundland to see what they had out and I was disgusted to see the very small selection of Halloween stuff was already sharing a shelf with Christmas decorations! I mean WTF???


----------



## dr pretorius (Nov 9, 2015)

I think Poundland have added some more online - don't remember seeing the snowglobes - but still no creepy cloth or bird skeletons - I'm heading out shopping on Thursday.
Silver Spike - are you going to corpse the cats? If so, what is your favourite material? I tried latex, but it smells of pee, though it does take colour well. So I use PVA and paper towel - I'll post some pics a bit nearer the time - seems I have half a dozen projects on the go and nothing complete yet......


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

I've never tried PVA, I've always used latex. I'd love to see what you've done using that method.


----------



## dr pretorius (Nov 9, 2015)

Silver Spike said:


> I've never tried PVA, I've always used latex. I'd love to see what you've done using that method.


I'll take some photos tomorrow

Wilkos £15 Skeleton is back in stock - for a very short time I predict: http://www.wilko.com/invt/0402472


----------



## dr pretorius (Nov 9, 2015)

Just looked again at the Wilko Skellies - they sold out in 20 minutes - I hope some members took advantage of my heads up!


----------



## Silentwil (Aug 3, 2016)

Bit different from decorations but you can now get Pumpkin Spiced Baileys... maybe something for those who are having a party this year?  

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=293735189


----------



## FearUK (Sep 6, 2016)

Hello everyone i plucked up the courage to post after reading up on everything that has been posted so far i really started celebrating halloween last year with a big party and it was amazing so i am looking at improving on last years events what i am looking for is some larger animated items if anyone spots any in the local stores i would appreciate a heads up also if anyone is in manchester on the saturday 29th you are more than welcome to call and join in the frightfull evenings activities you are more than welcom Mhahahahahahah


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

was this in B&M * Kittykat85*?
Do you have a pic? I may have missed it in our local one, but sounds like something I'd like to use![/QUOTE]

Hi, went to my local B&M and got a pic of the door mat sound maker. Also they had talking busts on sale for £4.99 reduced from £16.99 (I remember seeing them last year) 

(Hopefully the pictures work)


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

FearUK said:


> Hello everyone i plucked up the courage to post after reading up on everything that has been posted so far i really started celebrating halloween last year with a big party and it was amazing so i am looking at improving on last years events what i am looking for is some larger animated items if anyone spots any in the local stores i would appreciate a heads up also if anyone is in manchester on the saturday 29th you are more than welcome to call and join in the frightfull evenings activities you are more than welcom Mhahahahahahah



Welcome to the thread *FearUK*. Hope you'll enjoying posting here.


----------



## FearUK (Sep 6, 2016)

Thank you i am sure i will as i am after lots of ideas etc


----------



## Andii88 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hey, another new member here. Figured id stong and actually post. I gather TJ Maxx and TK Maxx are relatively the same company.. such a shame items arent available over here aswell.

My town only has the bare minimum out at the moment, managed to grab a few bits. I was going to ask in the other thread, but if anyones comes across any headless horsemen statues would anyone be able to buy on my behalf and send to me? Can only find them on ebay for silly prices.

Great forum.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Nice to see how many new Brit members are joining - welcome to the forum to both of you.


----------



## FearUK (Sep 6, 2016)

Cheers for the warm welcome does anyone know where i could get some of the larger props that have been sold over previous years Butler etc that are now being sold on a certain site for stupid amounts of money


----------



## FearUK (Sep 6, 2016)

I found this on the web and can't stop watching it its amazing lol


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

FearUK said:


> Cheers for the warm welcome does anyone know where i could get some of the larger props that have been sold over previous years Butler etc that are now being sold on a certain site for stupid amounts of money


I know the Range have a butler and a few other larger props that you might like.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

FearUK said:


> Cheers for the warm welcome does anyone know where i could get some of the larger props that have been sold over previous years Butler etc that are now being sold on a certain site for stupid amounts of money


Have you tried eBay? There's also a few online Halloween prop sites such as laughing stock, but they're expensive sadly.



> I know the Range have a butler and a few other larger props that you might like.


Well remembered.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Andii88 said:


> Hey, another new member here. Figured id stong and actually post. I gather TJ Maxx and TK Maxx are relatively the same company.. such a shame items arent available over here aswell.
> 
> My town only has the bare minimum out at the moment, managed to grab a few bits. I was going to ask in the other thread, but if anyones comes across any headless horsemen statues would anyone be able to buy on my behalf and send to me? Can only find them on ebay for silly prices.
> 
> Great forum.


Welcome to the Thread. I'm sure some members will keep an eye out for you.


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

As well as B&M I went to Milton Keynes home sense today and picked up a few things. I remember seeing someone on here had asked if anywhere had cauldrons. I saw this, might not be exactly what you're looking for but I took a picture for you


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Kittykat85 said:


> Hi, went to my local B&M and got a pic of the door mat sound maker.


Purrrrrrrrfect!!!!! Thanks * Kittykat85*! I'll head over to mine tomorrow & see if they have them in!


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

EPD said:


> Kittykat85 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, went to my local B&M and got a pic of the door mat sound maker.
> ...


You're welcome


----------



## FearUK (Sep 6, 2016)

Silver Spike said:


> Have you tried eBay? There's also a few online Halloween prop sites such as laughing stock, but they're expensive sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> Well remembered.


Yes constantly looking on ebay & gumtree etc looking for a bargain but sadly not yet my ideal piece would be the large talking butler that was released by adsa a few years ago but now are going for £250+ 

p.s does anyone have any experience with dry ice ???


----------



## FearUK (Sep 6, 2016)

Silver Spike said:


> Have you tried eBay? There's also a few online Halloween prop sites such as laughing stock, but they're expensive sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> Well remembered.


Thanks for this i have not come across this site before some interesting items.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

FearUK said:


> Cheers for the warm welcome does anyone know where i could get some of the larger props that have been sold over previous years Butler etc that are now being sold on a certain site for stupid amounts of money


 Costco have this if you have the money it looks great still saving up myself 

http://www.costco.co.uk/view/p/halloween-wicked-stitchwick-sisters-201453


----------



## FearUK (Sep 6, 2016)

joanneB said:


> Costco have this if you have the money it looks great still saving up myself
> 
> http://www.costco.co.uk/view/p/halloween-wicked-stitchwick-sisters-201453


Thank you for this i have seen it and i am tempted but i have a large witch prop already and was wanting a butler type thing to welcome guests but maybe i should stick with the witch theme Hmmm decisions decisions i am getting excited though


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

I received my Costco witches. I haven't assembled yet as I have no room to do so. The clothing is good quality. The cauldron is assembled already and covered in a soft streachy fabric, maybe lycra(?) And has an open base thus ideal for smoke machine. Unlike Wanda witch its mostly made up of metal poles that are obviously hidden by the clothing.. so should last a very long time. I have no room for anymore props now . Much better reviews online by people who have assembled theirs .

As for butlers I agree that The Range is the best option on price point alone.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Wilkinson's in Wakefield will be putting stock out in about 2 weeks according to staff there.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Great that you got the Costco witches hoping they still have them in at the end of September still saving. Didn't think I would be buying a big prop this year so just went with a jumping spider from the U.S.A should of waited a bit to see what the UK would be having this year.


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Does anyone know when Asda puts their Halloween stuff online or in stores? For the past couple of years I've really wanted the telephone prop they sell but it's always sold out! I want to be first in line for it this year


----------



## Silentwil (Aug 3, 2016)

I think it's me who was asking it about cauldrons!  And that is the exact same one I'm looking for. Although Milton Keynes is a bit far for me to travel unfortunately. I'm constantly checking my local homesense for one so fingers crossed. Thanks though, very much appreciated! 



Kittykat85 said:


> As well as B&M I went to Milton Keynes home sense today and picked up a few things. I remember seeing someone on here had asked if anywhere had cauldrons. I saw this, might not be exactly what you're looking for but I took a picture for you


----------



## dr pretorius (Nov 9, 2015)

Ventured out again today - the Range and 2 different B&M's - was delighted to find that B&M had some discounted things - perhaps last year's stock? Picked up an interactive light & sound medusa head - been after one for a year now, but was put off by the £30 ebay price tag - took it to the till expecting to pay it's £14.99 stickered price - £4.99! So I rushed back and picked another up - was torn between the red and green light versions - and now I have both! Also got a crazy bonez Dachshund - £7.99 - very reasonable I thought. Also got some of the Range's life size props - the arms are a little short for my taste, but I'm going to extend them - they have great potential and are good for the price

FearUK - Saw 2 different Butler types in the range - both boxed, both different - one was £30 something the other £40 something - a bit vague I know, but at least you know there are a couple out there


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Silentwil said:


> I think it's me who was asking it about cauldrons!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome! If it wasn't so large I'd be more than happy to post it to you, but I'm sure you'll pick one up soon enough. The staff at homesense told me they are getting new stock in all the time in the lead up to Halloween


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

My local Matalan has some Halloween stock and I picked up these little snack bowls  
They also had tealight holders in the same design.


----------



## Kahahnu (Sep 26, 2015)

Picked up these two in TK Maxx in Cribbs Causeway, Bristol! They had a few bits out in a couple of different places upstairs. I could have spent a lot more but settled on these... In our house these will probably stay out all year 
Also popped into Hobbycraft, they had a small Halloween section with the usual - some craft bits, makeup, small decorations etc. 
John Lewis also had items out, but they are a little overpriced compared to elsewhere!


----------



## dr pretorius (Nov 9, 2015)

Poundland - went to 3 branches today - only 2 had Halloween stock - the 3rd 'would have it out for the weekend'. Picked up some creepy cloth from one, and some Jack o lantern tea light holders from the other - both had different stock in - but still no skeleton birds!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Well If It's anything like the branches around here nothing really good will hit the shelves unto the end of September, and then I'm guessing only certain branches will get the Skelly Birds. Thats If they show at all.


----------



## Silentwil (Aug 3, 2016)

Went to Homesense today as I was passing by, they had a lot of new items in store that I haven't seen over the past couple of weeks. Finally managed to grab the cauldron bowl that i've been on the hunt for. As well as a small ceramic Pumpkin, 2 vintage style plates and a walking talking witch. 

Took a few pictures of the newest stuff.


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

You got the cauldron, yay!!! I LOVE those vintage style plates, I really hope I come across those in store. 

www.wayfair.co.uk Also have some halloween stock, I personally think the stuff is over priced but thought I'd mention it in case some of you are interested.


----------



## Silentwil (Aug 3, 2016)

Kittykat85 said:


> You got the cauldron, yay!!! I LOVE those vintage style plates, I really hope I come across those in store.
> 
> www.wayfair.co.uk Also have some halloween stock, I personally think the stuff is over priced but thought I'd mention it in case some of you are interested.


I sure did!  As soon as I walked in and saw it I grabbed it. Surprised that it was only £12.99 as I was told by a friend it was £24.99.  I'm now on the hunt for a Pumpkin lamp that I've seen in Homesense but have yet to see it in my own store. Also thanks for the link!


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Silentwil said:


> I sure did!  As soon as I walked in and saw it I grabbed it. Surprised that it was only £12.99 as I was told by a friend it was £24.99.  I'm now on the hunt for a Pumpkin lamp that I've seen in Homesense but have yet to see it in my own store. Also thanks for the link!


Thats such great news 
You got a real good deal because I'm pretty sure when I saw it the other day it was £24.99!!!  Bargain!


----------



## Andii88 (Sep 6, 2016)

Only a few bits out in my town (Grimsby). TK maxx is usually the best place for ornaments to be honest. The Range has only got a tiny bit out so far.


----------



## eagsy (Aug 29, 2009)

Silentwil said:


> Just got back from Homesense. They also had other glasses, cocktail mixers, shot glasses, plates, bowls and different types of pumpkins including silver and gold metal ones etc not a huge amount but still a lot more stuff than usual. Seems to be coming into the shops now as last week they only had the wreaths still.
> 
> View attachment 287895


Does anyone know if Homesense have still got these bowls on sale in any of their North-West/Midlands stores?


----------



## Silentwil (Aug 3, 2016)

Andii88 said:


> Only a few bits out in my town (Grimsby). TK maxx is usually the best place for ornaments to be honest. The Range has only got a tiny bit out so far.


Much more than my local!  Mine has had nothing but tea towels and one snow globe for a few weeks now.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Talking of which I went to another of my local TK Maxx branches. Nothing especially exciting, but I did like the look of the large resin Pumpkins. The orange version with the carved Day of the Dead face lights up apparently. Really like the classy striped version too.

Also to a shine to that Day of the Dead candelabra but sadly I think I've over spent as it is.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Few bits from bm


From aldi


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

I do the same thing, blow my budget before the end of September and then kick myself for the whole of October because I see new things hitting the shelves that I really want! This normally results in me doubling my budget, but this year I am being strict with myself! 
The only thing I have left to buy this year is the telephone prop from Asda (if they have it) 

I really only decorate the inside of the house as I have a small front garden that I decorate with two large inflatables (I know most people hate them but the kids love them)

JoanneB did aldi have any other halloween items?


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

I kept missing out on the phone got it last year and dropped it a few days later and broke the thing.

Will be my first year with inflatables got 3 from aldi last year half price just not sure if I can fit them in as I only have a very small front garden with loads in it already 

No aldi only had the beer in I would think the Halloween range would be in store in October but should be online for pre order before it hits the shops and they are still doing free p&p.


----------



## dr pretorius (Nov 9, 2015)

Kittykat85 said:


> The only thing I have left to buy this year is the telephone prop from Asda (if they have it)
> QUOTE]
> 
> Saw a skull telephone in Wilkos which might suit if you can't get that Asda one -
> http://www.wilko.com/halloween-decorations+lights/wilko-possessed-telephone/invt/0433154


----------



## dr pretorius (Nov 9, 2015)

Kittykat85 said:


> The only thing I have left to buy this year is the telephone prop from Asda (if they have it)


Saw a skull telephone in Wilkos which might suit if you can't get that Asda one -
http://www.wilko.com/halloween-decorations+lights/wilko-possessed-telephone/invt/0433154


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

joanneB said:


> I kept missing out on the phone got it last year and dropped it a few days later and broke the thing.
> 
> Will be my first year with inflatables got 3 from aldi last year half price just not sure if I can fit them in as I only have a very small front garden with loads in it already
> 
> No aldi only had the beer in I would think the Halloween range would be in store in October but should be online for pre order before it hits the shops and they are still doing free p&p.


Argh! I did the same a few years back with a hovering ghost from Asda, I dropped the base and broke the motor 

Going to keep checking the asda website for the phone as the Wilko one is £20 and I prefer the price and design of the Asda one.


----------



## Nikkita Plant (Jan 7, 2014)

So exciting seeing all of these in the UK,I am on a strict budget myself so I enjoy a lot of window shopping! trying to find a good witches mask for a prop I am making! I have bought a couple of things from Homesense which are awesome.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Sadly I've had to sell a lot of my old props locally  the cash covered my new Costco witches though, phew! I'm looking forward to trying the thunder sound and doormat trigger at B&M though, at least they will take up no storage space!!

My local poundland and home bargains had nothing exciting and I'm surprised how much items have sold in my local TK MAXX, really not much left from last week.

I will just admire what everyone has bought in this thread now and post any decent finds 

Nice find with the Hobgoblin bottle. Great use after the drink with a taper candle. Must get a few


----------



## dr pretorius (Nov 9, 2015)

Wilko £15 Lifesize Skeleton back in stock today - they sell out quick! - 
http://www.wilko.com/invt/0402472


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

dr pretorius said:


> Wilko £15 Lifesize Skeleton back in stock today - they sell out quick! -
> http://www.wilko.com/invt/0402472


Thanks for that.  They're going through buckets of these. The other night I watched a stock of 24 go down to nothing within an hour!

And they say Halloween merchandise isn't that popular over here!

Just shows you. Right type and the right price and it will sell.

Having said that I'm not that keen on this variety as I don't like the filled in rib cage. But for only £15 they're great. 

I notice on ebay you can get a 42" version for the same price. Now considering most sellers add a 50% mark up, I wonder where they're getting those from and what the real retail price was? I'm tempted as I have a fondness for smaller scale Skelly's. 

Rather annoyed with my local B&M store. I rang them up to see If they had the handing light up Ghost bride. They assured me that they had. I read them the product code just to make sure and yes, that was it.

Only to get there and find it wasn't. They didn't have it in stock and to make matters worse the product code was exactly the same one as one of the other hanging props. Err, what?? Very disappointed, but I'm determined to get her, then this years 'shopping list' will be complete for me.

Rats! What a wasted visit.


----------



## dr pretorius (Nov 9, 2015)

Agreed with the filled in rib cage - hollow ones usually run at £30 upwards - but for corpsing - those Wilko Skeletons are great - I could fill my lawn with groundbreakers quite quickly and cheaply


----------



## dr pretorius (Nov 9, 2015)

Speaking of skeletons - would love one of the US KMart Werewolf skeletons - or a Home Depot Horse Skeleton - was watching a couple of the latter on ebay at about £300 including postage - now the only one is closer to £1000


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah, I agree. As ground breakers they'd be brilliant.

For me with limited space I just stick with my old Pose and Stay, and my full size Grim Reaper. Remember the cheap one Wilko sold years back for £25? I got that, and yes the goggly eyes are silly, but for the price it's great. 

I wish they did a whole range those prices.


----------



## dr pretorius (Nov 9, 2015)

I think that old Wilko Reaper was at a better price point than the new one - saw the new one the other day. The face, hands, voice and movement were good - just let down by it's floppy foam scythe blade and papery robe


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh dear. At least the old Reaper had a real cloth robe. Like the face on this new version, but not enough to pay £50 for it.


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

Kittykat85 said:


> I do the same thing, blow my budget before the end of September and then kick myself for the whole of October because I see new things hitting the shelves that I really want! This normally results in me doubling my budget, but this year I am being strict with myself!
> The only thing I have left to buy this year is the telephone prop from Asda (if they have it)
> 
> I really only decorate the inside of the house as I have a small front garden that I decorate with two large inflatables (I know most people hate them but the kids love them)
> ...



I have not been impressed with Asda's Halloween merchandise the past few years with their props..They seem to be going backwards instead of blowing us away with their awesome props..


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

HALLOWEENTOWN3110 said:


> I have not been impressed with Asda's Halloween merchandise the past few years with their props..They seem to be going backwards instead of blowing us away with their awesome props..


I totally agree. A good few years ago Asda was my go to place for all things Halloween. A large selection of items to suit all budgets. However over the years I've noticed other stores like sainsburys, B&M and the range have just as much or sometimes more choice compared to Asda and are all competitive when it comes to price. 

Also this may just be my bad luck but a couple of the animated things I did buy from Asda years ago (animated door knocker and hoovering broom stick) only functioned properly the first year of use. After that both have malfunctioned in some way  bit disappointing considering they are only used a handful on times when on display and then packed away.

Having said all that, I still would really like to get my hands on the telephone prop


----------



## Silentwil (Aug 3, 2016)

Tk Maxx currently have a hanging skeleton for sale on their website, haven't seen it in store though. 38cm high. Also Homesense are selling a range of Halloween coffees.

http://www.tkmaxx.com/new-in-living-room/novelty-hanging-skeleton/invt/91026972#


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

Kittykat85 said:


> I totally agree. A good few years ago Asda was my go to place for all things Halloween. A large selection of items to suit all budgets. However over the years I've noticed other stores like sainsburys, B&M and the range have just as much or sometimes more choice compared to Asda and are all competitive when it comes to price.
> 
> Also this may just be my bad luck but a couple of the animated things I did buy from Asda years ago (animated door knocker and hoovering broom stick) only functioned properly the first year of use. After that both have malfunctioned in some way  bit disappointing considering they are only used a handful on times when on display and then packed away.
> 
> Having said all that, I still would really like to get my hands on the telephone prop


I thought Asda had the best Halloween merchandise for a supermarket especially when they had wanda the witch at a super price years ago...I did manage to get my hands on one then and its been our best animated decoration...Everyone always comments on wanda...Hope you manage to get your hands on the telephone prop


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Kittykat85 said:


> I totally agree. A good few years ago Asda was my go to place for all things Halloween. A large selection of items to suit all budgets. However over the years I've noticed other stores like sainsburys, B&M and the range have just as much or sometimes more choice compared to Asda and are all competitive when it comes to price.
> 
> Also this may just be my bad luck but a couple of the animated things I did buy from Asda years ago (animated door knocker and hoovering broom stick) only functioned properly the first year of use. After that both have malfunctioned in some way  bit disappointing considering they are only used a handful on times when on display and then packed away.
> 
> Having said all that, I still would really like to get my hands on the telephone prop


Is it this one you're after?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Halloween...RESERVE-/252534849575?hash=item3acc400027:g:K


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Silver Spike said:


> Is it this one you're after?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Halloween...RESERVE-/252534849575?hash=item3acc400027:g:K



Yes!!!!    Thank you so much Silver Spike


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

The best year for Asda was around 2010, I think... at least I date it back to then, since that was when I bought three life-size skulls on my lunch break and then kept them on the desk at work all afternoon. Happy memories  

I've got a Wilko skeleton being delivered to my local store (that way I get a large cardboard box, too - think it's going to be converted into the new skelly's coffin). The solid rib cages aren't great but most people who visit our house for Halloween will be impressed anyway - full-sized skeletons are still weirdly uncommon in the UK. Although at the rate Wilko is selling them maybe everyone will have one this year!

I need a realistic-ish human heart prop for my costume this year. Are any UK retailers doing something like that? I imagine eBay or an online fancy dress shop will be my best bet, but it'd be nice to just walk into a shop and buy it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

There's a load of cheap ones on eBay, but the sellers are all abroad. Order one now and it will have plenty of time to get to you. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_sop=10&_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=halloween+human+heart


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Sainsbury have Halloween costumes

https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk/halloween?INITD=GNav-Halloween-Header


----------



## Andii88 (Sep 6, 2016)

I know its early but everywhere seems to be missing Frankenstein bits. Cant find any anywhere, has anyone seen any Frankenstein busts in TK Maxx yet?


----------



## dr pretorius (Nov 9, 2015)

Andii88 said:


> I know its early but everywhere seems to be missing Frankenstein bits. Cant find any anywhere, has anyone seen any Frankenstein busts in TK Maxx yet?


I wish! Did see a pirate bust though. Was in B&M and saw a large light up Frankenstein type head - same size as this Large Zombie Head they have (Tesco sold it last year - http://www.bmstores.co.uk/products/light-up-zombie-head-312738)


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Andii88 said:


> I know its early but everywhere seems to be missing Frankenstein bits. Cant find any anywhere, has anyone seen any Frankenstein busts in TK Maxx yet?


The only Frankenstein related thing I've seen is this snow globe. 
http://www.tkmaxx.com/halloween-home/frankenstein-couple-snow-globe-ornament/invt/91067726


----------



## Silentwil (Aug 3, 2016)

Not sure if this has been posted, so sorry if anyone has already posted this. It keeps coming up as a sponsored post on my Facebook feed, a Halloween Horror Shop. Some things are little pricey and others you could easily grab in poundland but maybe someone might find something they like?

http://www.halloweenhorrorshop.co.uk


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Evening everyone! Passed by our local Homebargains tonight & they'd just put out their halloween stuff. Stupidly forgot my phone at home, so don't have any shelve pictures, but, a small offering of props... amongst which 6ft animated reaper for £39.99 - excellent value as it looks like a Morbid enterprises one. A set of 3 led strobing skulls for £9.99 and a ton of led candles. A lot of kids costumes this year too.
I picked a few packs of purple spider led strings for 49p a pack but that was about it! Worth checking if you have a local one, not worth going out of your way....!


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh.... and Tescos have some nice Halloween-esq styled beer in at the moment too.... cheers!!


----------



## SpookyScotland (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi guys,

While browsing the net I found this site.

Some of the props seem pretty reasonable compared to eBay etc and they have the ever popular skeleton birds for a bargain price of £3.69!

Only thing is you might need to do some research on google as the descriptions aren't that great!

I bought a groundbreaking zombie for £16 odds that was cheapest at £25 on eBay! :grin::+1:?

http://wonderlanduk.co.uk/store/hal...lloween-items-unisex-one-size/prod_16528.html


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for that link. So with postage that makes it just over £7 for one bird, not bad but for a couple of quid more you could get a better quality one off of eBay. 

Talking of Skeletons, I notice that Wilko has their 5ft Skelly back. I wonder how quickly they'll manage to get though the 157 of them that they currently have in stock.


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

Guys i need your opinion on this...I think its amazing...What do you think?

https://youtu.be/fGZGkMnLAjg


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

HALLOWEENTOWN3110 said:


> Guys i need your opinion on this...I think its amazing...What do you think?
> 
> https://youtu.be/fGZGkMnLAjg


I think its great! I wonder how costly it is to set something like that up...


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

Kittykat85 said:


> I think its great! I wonder how costly it is to set something like that up...



Actually its not too expensive Kittykat85...Total cost for this is £159...Its a bargain if you ask me


----------



## dr pretorius (Nov 9, 2015)

You can do it way cheaper - the atmosfear fx products are around the $50 mark or less - and a cheap projector from ebay - £30 - for a projector screen - £3 - a plain shower curtain from Wilkos - my Christmas present to me last year - looking forward to using it all this Halloween!


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

dr pretorius said:


> You can do it way cheaper - the atmosfear fx products are around the $50 mark or less - and a cheap projector from ebay - £30 - for a projector screen - £3 - a plain shower curtain from Wilkos - my Christmas present to me last year - looking forward to using it all this Halloween!


Have you done a test run at all? I hope you post pictures once you've got it all set up! 


I do have a projector that we watch movies with, I never knew about this atmosfearFX business! Thanks HALLOWEENTOWN3110


----------



## dr pretorius (Nov 9, 2015)

I have done several test runs - who could resist? It looks fantastic - and I will be sure to post pics


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Poundland have more Halloween stuff online - still no bird skellies or zombie signs though.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

I got a used projector from ebay - easily sourced cheaply especially if you have a local electrical recycling company- for £15 and will project onto an old dark brown tuile type net curtain. I found "cough cough" a copy of atmosfear FX's phantasms down the back of the computer, so its quite a cheap prop for me, and bang for the buck I dont think I will beat it.


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

DandyBrit said:


> Poundland have more Halloween stuff online - still no bird skellies or zombie signs though.


I like poundland Halloween goodies you sure get some good decorations for a £1..Thanks for the heads-up DandyBrit


----------



## turnip_lantern (Aug 21, 2016)

I managed to get the massive hearse from TX Maxx. I'd been coveting it since I saw it a couple of weeks ago, and it was reduced from £250 to £150. Still a lot, I know, but you would not believe how much of the stock from the Edinburgh branch has gone. They hardly had anything left! I am so chuffed to have got it, even though it took me and 2 store workers to get it into the car, and even then, at about 5ft long, I had to secure my boot with cable ties. It looks amazing. I got it cheap because they didn't have the artificial tealights to go with it, and there is a tiny bit that needs to be soldered, but it looks fantastic.
They also had a new 'headless horseman' statue for £50 which I got to go with it.
Really happy with my purchases!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^ so jealous!!


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

HALLOWEENTOWN3110 said:


> Guys i need your opinion on this...I think its amazing...What do you think?
> 
> https://youtu.be/fGZGkMnLAjg


If anyone fancies doing projections this year, I'm having a prop clearout in the next few days & will have a couple of Atmosfearfx DVDs for sale - Ghostly Apparitions & Living portraits. Really good fun!
Just drop me a pm


----------



## turnip_lantern (Aug 21, 2016)

The new hearse. Picture doesn't really do justice to the dimensions. About 5ft long and 3/3.5ft high. Notice the cat's tail just peeking out from under it. My witch's familiar has a new hidey-hole


----------



## pooch skull (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi Guys new to Forum. Life long fan of Halloween here. I particularly love the More American Halloween merch from Tkmaxx (home sense) and have been paying homage to them for about 12 years! 

I had a small haul a couple of days ago (pics on my phone - but using laptop here).

I also love collecting small gift/toys/decorations for my 2 nephews and 2 nieces... I make them sweet free (or virtually) booty bags - for which I had a good haul at B&M today, they really have the best prices around! 

I'm looking forward to ASDA releasing there stuff.. I want that eyeball doorbell and the telephone!! 

Another recommendation is Tiger store - who do a good cheap range. They haven't released their Halloween stuff yet, but when they do... stuff tends to fly off the shelf, so its not a place to 'see something and have a think'..... you've just gotta do it! I'm also lucky that I'm in London so there are a number of tiger stores I can try! tiger stores are spreading across the country though - so check if ones near you. 

last year Paperchase on Tottenham court rd did a small but quality selection of Halloween stuff for slightly inflated prices.....which i actually waited till after halloween to take advantage of! Paperchase always do the BEST Easter stuff...... I hope they'll see Halloween as a growth market! Also they do amazing Christmas stuff... again I waited until the after xmas sales... a lot of stuff was monochrome such as black xmas trees... black and white striped baubles etc..... as well as horned/skull things - which could be used for halloween too! 

Can anyone recommend any specific tkmaxx/Homesense that have a large selection? particularly ones accessible by train.... (many are in out of town retail estates) and i don't drive.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi Pooch - welcome to the gang.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi there *Pooch* and welcome to the thread.


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi Pooch, 

Welcome 

I live outside of London now so can't really answer your home sense question. I also want the Asda telephone so as soon as I see their halloween stuff online I will mention it in this forum.


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

turnip_lantern said:


> View attachment 323905
> 
> 
> The new hearse. Picture doesn't really do justice to the dimensions. About 5ft long and 3/3.5ft high. Notice the cat's tail just peeking out from under it. My witch's familiar has a new hidey-hole


Love it...Soo jealous Arggghhh


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hello UK Haunters...Anyone here got that Halloween feeling yet...I am buzzing here lol


----------



## Hazel (Sep 13, 2015)

I have never seen Halloween stuff in Tiger, i must keep an eye on my local and see if they get anything in soon! i love their stuff...and their prices! I've been to various TKMaxx in London but I haven't found one that was better than the others, they all have a small selection. I didn't realise how much stuff gets hidden in other sections, like halloween drying up cloths, oven mits, pumpkin candles, even pet toys! It's worth going around the entire store's home section to find random things 

I have already spent too much money on Halloween. I was in a Home Sense store when a storm hit and the power died...I was still hunting around for candles in the dark XD








post is from instagram - ignore primark socks from last year and the bookpile


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

My local B&M had more reduced Halloween stock today (leftover stock from last year)
The glitter pumpkin was 10p, I love glitter! I know I'm the only person on the planet, or at least in this forum that actually likes glitter. Sadly they only had green pumpkins no orange. And the wooden signs were £1 each. They also had paper decorations for 10p but I didn't get those. 

Also went to homesense and picked up these Halloween hand towels and tea towels and skull decoration.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

I love giltter have that pumpkin in orange and purple also have both the signs. My bm don't seem to have any sings in this year like they always seem to every year.


----------



## pooch skull (Sep 16, 2016)

I love that glitter pumpkin..... And Green is great! more unusual - I'd prefer a green one! good buy


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Went to TK maxx this morning and they have some sugar skulls and some nice candles. I also likes the wine glasses and tumblers.  

My favourite thing by far is the skeleton King and Queen. But they are £20 each and on closer inspection they are not very made very well IMO. 

Other than those few things they didn't have a any new stock.


----------



## BadgerSpanner (Apr 27, 2015)

She's mine! She's Miiiiiiiiiiiiiineeee!!! *maniacal laugh*


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

*Kittykat85* - are those small skulls, 2nd row down, candles or plastic?


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

EPD said:


> *Kittykat85* - are those small skulls, 2nd row down, candles or plastic?



These?
They are candles


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

That's a shame!! Its small plastic ones i'm after at the moment!!


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

EPD said:


> That's a shame!! Its small plastic ones i'm after at the moment!!


I'll keep a look out and if I come across anything that might be suitable I'll post it here for you


----------



## pooch skull (Sep 16, 2016)

So popped into Paperchase today and there christmas decoration collection is out already... amongst them are some good cross-over pieces.... day of the dead/skulls/ monochrome trees - here are some pics


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh I love those trees! May I ask how tall they are and how much?

*ETA* Just looked on the Paperchase website, and they're two feet tall and cost £10. I think I'll be getting one of those. 

I notice they've also got a gorgeously colored OTT tree same height and price that would go great with a day of the dead theme.

http://www.paperchase.co.uk/2-ft-pinata-tree.html


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

BadgerSpanner said:


> She's mine! She's Miiiiiiiiiiiiiineeee!!! *maniacal laugh*
> 
> View attachment 326961


Congratulations! I've got her too and I love it. I'm now after the white version.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

EPD - I think Wilko's had some small gold and silver skulls online - they may have been plastic?


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Just had a look at the Wilko's site - they are polypropylene and either 8 or 3.5cm tall - the product description seems to contradict itself. They are painted either gold or silver and cost £2 each.


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

DandyBrit said:


> Just had a look at the Wilko's site - they are polypropylene and either 8 or 3.5cm tall - the product description seems to contradict itself. They are painted either gold or silver and cost £2 each.


Perfect! Thanks for that! Ordered for store delivery on Thursday!


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hello UK haunters..I am so excited that today i bought the Witching Hour dvd and projector...So looking forward in seeing the little one's faces at Halloween


----------



## Andii88 (Sep 6, 2016)

Amazing. Any chance of seeing the horseman statue? Been looking for one for ages!


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

A very sweet friend of mine came for dinner last night and she brought me this crow from TK maxx  

She went to the Northampton branch and said they had loads of Halloween stuff (she doesn't like Halloween so her idea of loads might be different from mine or yours) might be worth checking out if you're in the Northampton area.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

He looks great 

Miss out on the Costco witches  seem to be lots on eBay but I did get the pumpkin and he is heavy and very large not sure we're I'm going to put him.


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

joanneB said:


> He looks great
> 
> Miss out on the Costco witches
> 
> ...


That pumpkin is a great buy! It looks huge. I'm sure you'll find a good spot for him. Do you know if eBay seller are charging a fair price for him? 

Went to Wilkinsons today and they had all there Halloween stuff out.


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

joanneB said:


> He looks great
> 
> Miss out on the Costco witches  seem to be lots on eBay but I did get the pumpkin and he is heavy and very large not sure we're I'm going to put him.
> 
> View attachment 329017




Love your pumpkin..Its gigantic lol... How much does a pumpkin this size cost JoanneB...


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

He did come from ebay he had a damage box they are £42 when Costco had them in online he was £45 posted from ebay. They are very well made and the sound is loud when he speaks. He is around £56 now on ebay to buy just wished I had a Costco near me to pick up the witches.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

HALLOWEENTOWN3110 said:


> Love your pumpkin..Its gigantic lol... How much does a pumpkin this size cost JoanneB...


 £42 if your near Costco he does talk and lights up when you walk past him


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

joanneB said:


> He did come from ebay he had a damage box they are £42 when Costco had them in online he was £45 posted from ebay. They are very well made and the sound is loud when he speaks. He is around £56 now on ebay to buy just wished I had a Costco near me to pick up the witches.


Actually thats not too bad a price for the size JoanneB...Ehhh now i have to work on the wife though..Just bought the Witching hour package on ebay for £159...Maybe a bunch of flowers might do the trick lol


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

joanneB said:


> £42 if your near Costco he does talk and lights up when you walk past him


OMG thats fantastic that he talks and lights up when you walk past it...Thanks for the heads up JoanneB


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Bloody hell, he's enormous!  What phrases does he say?


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

I have a Costco near me. Am I right in thinking you need a membership card, and in order to obtain the membership their are some requirements?


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

Kittykat85 said:


> I have a Costco near me. Am I right in thinking you need a membership card, and in order to obtain the membership their are some requirements?


Yeah you do need a membership card Kittykat85


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

HALLOWEENTOWN3110 said:


> Kittykat85 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Costco near me. Am I right in thinking you need a membership card, and in order to obtain the membership their are some requirements?
> ...


Well that sucks


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

Kittykat85 said:


> Well that sucks


Yup i know it sucks...If you have a family member who is a member of costco's you can use their card...


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

It's not that hard to join Costco - there is a fee but if you work for a local authority then it is reduced. I have seen their stands in shopping centres where they are signing people up.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Taken a video he is very loud but you can turn him down I'm very pleased with him


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

joanneB said:


> Taken a video he is very loud but you can turn him down I'm very pleased with him




OMG!!!! WOW!!! OMG!!!! ..I WANT ONE...I WANT ONE...Yikes i am going to get divorced spending loads on Halloween decs lol


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

HALLOWEENTOWN3110 said:


> OMG!!!! WOW!!! OMG!!!! ..I WANT ONE...I WANT ONE...Yikes i am going to get divorced spending loads on Halloween decs lol


Just think of all the money you would have each month if you get a divorced more Halloween decs  good luck buy her lots of flowers and sneak it in.


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

joanneB said:


> Taken a video he is very loud but you can turn him down I'm very pleased with him


This is awesome! Thanks for making the video 
I really want one, but couldn't find one on Ebay. Maybe Next year I will get lucky


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Kittykat85 said:


> This is awesome! Thanks for making the video
> I really want one, but couldn't find one on Ebay. Maybe Next year I will get lucky


this is on ebay for him
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Halloween...34b9729&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=172321927457

also this shop has them for £48 looks like it could be free p&p

http://www.sunvisstore.co.uk/hallow...tion-sensor-activated-light--sound-2620-p.asp


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

joanneB said:


> Just think of all the money you would have each month if you get a divorced more Halloween decs  good luck buy her lots of flowers and sneak it in.


I am gonna get one,one way or another lol...maybe even 2 if i push my luck


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

joanneB said:


> Kittykat85 said:
> 
> 
> > This is awesome! Thanks for making the video
> ...


Thank you so much Joanne!!!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Well I took the plunge and emailed Poundland about whether they'll be stocking the Skelly bird. Got a reply, and they've asked me to send them a screenshot from their own site to show what I'm talking about, so thats not encouraging If they don't even know what they're stocking...


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

I called Asda to see if they have any Halloween stock in yet. The guy said not until next week, possibly Monday (although he didn't sound too sure at all) 

I'll head down one day after work next week and check it out.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

If anybody is near Homebase might be worth nipping in they have a Halloween range. Mine is a very small store so the range was very tiny not sure if larger stores have a better range.

Forgot my phone to take a pic 
Ghost light £9.99
Bat light £9.99
skull stake lights
musical skull lights
Large stacking pumpkin inflatable 
2 soft toys that talk/sing?
Signs and lots of other little bits


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

I also went to homebase and was surprised to see Halloween stuff. 
Huge store, small selection of Halloween stock though.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

They maybe are just starting to put it out at mine it was all on an end but they had to use both side of the to fit it in. They had lots of little stuff but you could not really see it all as they had put it all so close together. Mine is just stating to clear out summer so that should give them more room.

Aldi Halloween is Thursday 6th October


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi All , hoping everyone is well , i am hoping to try and go to my local RANGE tonight to see if theres anything there , apart from my local pound shop i have seen nothing halloween related inc my local morrisons and tesco but then i am in the south and we seem to get far less than our northern folk and when we do far later ..... heres hoping .....


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi there, glad to see you back on this years thread *Pacman*.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks silver spike hope alls well with you and yours , i am glad to see some familiar faces and all raring to go for halloween . 
having not been on the forum for a while i am a bit behind with the posts so i might have taken pics of stuff you guys know about already but here go,s anyway , 
i am not sure if anyone has posted pics from the RANGE but here is what my local branch had -
























































i was quite impressed at the basic animated figures in the photo ranging from £22.99 up , i thought they were quite cheap considering what some stores charge .
as per usual i tried to see what the animated window was like in action but it didnt work ..... surprise surprise , so i cannot give any report and the other animted figures were all boxed with none to see working although i was told in the next few weeks they will be set up for people to see how they work .


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Thats a great selection. You seem to have far more stock in your local branch compared to mine.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

The problem is Silver Spike when i spoke to the manager at our local branch last year he said each stores stock is controlled by each stores manager so if say my stores manager ordered twice as much halloween items as yours this would be what they would order , which allows for each store manager to work out what sells well and needs replacing or which items they think will go better down to the store manager , which is a hit and miss depending on how each individual manager thinks .
by the way in the first picture far bottom left is an led fake bottle light this seemed very good value for the money at £2.79 each , i wish i had taken an individual photo of it for more detail , i might try and get back over there this weekend if i can and get better pics .


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

If anyone in the Wakefield area wants one of the Wilko's £15 skellies they HAVE THEM IN STORE!!!

Maybe they do listen to customer suggestions after all.


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Evening everyone!
I made a start on my party invites today... first draft, what do you all think??


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh they look wonderful. 

I gather from these that your theme is circus based this year?


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Great stuff EPD , wheres my invite , lol


----------



## SpookyScotland (Aug 19, 2016)

Quick question guys, are the Wilko £15 skellies poseable or am I best going for the b&m £30 ones?


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Go for one of the B and M ones if you can afford it - they probably stay in position better than Wilko's. The quality is better as well.


----------



## SpookyScotland (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks :+1:?


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

If anyone is still interested in getting last years Asda haunted phone, well somebody on eBay has ten of them for sale.....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Halloween...313138?hash=item3d26b3a7b2:g:whUAAOSwsB9WCiBw


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Went to home sense today and as always I found a few things I liked. The larger pumpkin was missing his eyes so they gave me a small discount. The witch isn't something I'd normally go for but I got rid of all my animated props last year as I wanted to fill the house with more home sense/TK maxx/ John Lewis type of decorations. Simply because I fell in love with the way my American friend decorates her home for Halloween. 

Took some photos of the decorations things in home sense. 
The large Angel of death was £199
The white one was £99


----------



## Hazel (Sep 13, 2015)

Lush have their bathbomb and halloween gift range online now, if you like expensive smelly things  I might treat myslf to one if they are instore and i can sniff them all!
https://uk.lush.com/products/halloween


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

*KittyKat* do you think those Angels of Death would survive outdoors in the rain? Forget halloween I want the white one as a garden feature!!!!!

I'm going to have to find out where our local homsense is, it all looks brilliant!


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

EPD said:


> *KittyKat* do you think those Angels of Death would survive outdoors in the rain? Forget halloween I want the white one as a garden feature!!!!!
> 
> I'm going to have to find out where our local homsense is, it all looks brilliant!


It's funny you should say that as my mum suggested I get one for year long garden use. 
I can't be sure if they would survive the winters, but I can't see why not. Especially if you got some matte varnish and gave it a coat or two. 
On the homesense website type in your postcode and it will show your nearest store.
Everything is really affordable but everything is also rather lovely, so be prepared to spend more than you think you'll spend!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Asda Wakefield has it's Halloween stuff own now - I gave in and got the flickering old-style lights (which are quite loud), the rotten singing fish (love the song), and a couple of the little rat skeletons. Told hubby that he has just bought me my Xmas pressies early!

If they reduce the eyeball doorbells I may indulge.


----------



## minksocks (Aug 18, 2015)

I have already started building my own Halloween props as as everyone has said the shops just dont sell much decent stuff. Im even having a go at a 'Monster in a box' and the 'cauldren creep' and of course my paper mache pumpkins. I'll post some pic's if you fellow UK halloween fans would like to see? Oh and I hope it doesn't rain like it always does..hahaha.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

DandyBrit said:


> Asda Wakefield has it's Halloween stuff own now - I gave in and got the flickering old-style lights (which are quite loud), the rotten singing fish (love the song), and a couple of the little rat skeletons. Told hubby that he has just bought me my Xmas pressies early!
> 
> If they reduce the eyeball doorbells I may indulge.


Wow they have a rotten singing fish so getting one and the old style lights will see if my Asda has them out but its only very small hoping it will be online soon.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

minksocks said:


> I have already started building my own Halloween props as as everyone has said the shops just dont sell much decent stuff. Im even having a go at a 'Monster in a box' and the 'cauldren creep' and of course my paper mache pumpkins. I'll post some pic's if you fellow UK halloween fans would like to see? Oh and I hope it doesn't rain like it always does..hahaha.


Would love to see them never have time to build my own props too busy building the garden the past 2 years. But will have lots of time next year to have a go.


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Had time for a trip to Asda in between meetings! 

Finally got my hands on the telephone. 
Also picked up the ballerina. I love the idea of her dressed in a jester type costume but sadly the paint job isn't the best. If I was more artistic I'd be tempted to reprint her.
Nothing else really caught my eye. I said before I'm trying to steer away from animated props now, but I really couldn't pass up on the phone 

Now I need to get back to the office. I also need to constantly remind myself I've gone way over budget this year. I'm avoiding all shops from now till Nov 1st 

Took a few photos for you all


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

I don't get it, when I take pictures on my phone they are crystal clear but as soon as I upload them to this site they appear fuzzy. I can only assume its because they are resized when uploaded? Sorry about that guys.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks for the pic this site does that to pics I tend to upload to a site like photobucket and just add the photo code to my post and it shows them clear.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh nice one *KittyKat85*.  Next time you're in there any chance of taking a photo of just the wreath and rose garland?

Wondering what they're like up close.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

What do people think of the ghost projector at Asda - costs £20.


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Kittykat85 said:


> I don't get it, when I take pictures on my phone they are crystal clear but as soon as I upload them to this site they appear fuzzy. I can only assume its because they are resized when uploaded? Sorry about that guys.


Exactly what happens!

Thanks for these pics, I'm going to see if our Asda has anything in tonight - I just want that phone and ballerina!!!


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

DandyBrit said:


> I gave in and got the flickering old-style lights (which are quite loud).


Have you got a pic Dandy?
Do they look anything like these?!
https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro.../105766.uts?currentIndex=72&thumbnailIndex=88


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

DandyBrit said:


> What do people think of the ghost projector at Asda - costs £20.


Added to my list to things to get pretty sure the are the Whirl-A-Motion LED White Ghost Projection Spot Light

https://www.spirithalloween.com/product/104020.uts

Have wall at the side of the house it will look great on I already have the fire and ice light and that looks great


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Silver Spike said:


> Oh nice one *KittyKat85*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean the black one? I can tell you it's not all that great but for £4 it's a good deal. You could add a few decorations to it I guess. its fabric leaves and roses. All the wreaths are actually plastic made to look like flowers or ribbon.


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

EPD said:


> Exactly what happens!
> 
> Thanks for these pics, I'm going to see if our Asda has anything in tonight - I just want that phone and ballerina!!!


The ballerina plays a really nice tune but sadly the motor that spins her around is rather loud  
This might just be a dodgy one I picked up, in which case I will exchange her. If you do get one, please let me know if you have the same sound issue with the motor


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

EPD said:


> DandyBrit said:
> 
> 
> > I gave in and got the flickering old-style lights (which are quite loud).
> ...


If they are the ones I saw they look almost exactly like those except the asda ones are plastic. They have a warm yellow glow when lit up. I think they made thunder sounds, but don't quote me on that.
I zoomed in on my phone and took a screen shot of them for you. Bottom left. Think they were £5 or £10


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

They look very similar to those EPD - haven't taken them out of the box yet - they were only a fiver I think so I'm happy with them.

The ghost projector says Gemmy on the box - so assuming it is an American import? Seriously hoping they are reduced! The drawback is that it says you can't replace the bulb - but there may be a hack for that.


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

The shelves were bare at my local Asda tonight


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Is that during the stocking up process or after?

Asda have beaten the other big supermarkets so if stuff is selling that quickly no--one will have any money left to go to the others.


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Ahhh i think they were just stocking up to be fair! But there were no staff around to ask. 
Another trip over there tomorrow I think!!


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Asda reaper


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

The local Co-op has a tiny Halloween display right next to the big layout of Christmas stuff *facepalm*.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Asda £5 lights


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

I very much like the Asda lights. Think they're good value for £5, although I wish we'd get the version that the Americans have access too.

I went to a couple of large scale Asda's today too. I like the Reaper, but I'm not sure he's worth the £60 asking price.

By the way I finaly got a reply from Poundland re: the Skelly birds.



> Good Afternoon
> 
> I can confirm that the plastic bird skeleton will be available from next week end 7th Oct
> 
> ...


Well thats good news.


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

*joanneB* - your video wont play for me  its coming up as private!


----------



## Silentwil (Aug 3, 2016)

Hey everyone! hope you're all well. 
Great seeing so many Halloween items being uploaded and especially great to see Asda finally putting there things out. I went in there yesterday but only grabbed a few things as it all seems very similar to last years. 

Wilkos stuff is out in all stores now it seems as well. I managed to grab a ceramic pumpkin, 2 plastic ones for £2.50 each and a set of 4 pumpkin drinking glasses for £1 each. Poundland also has new things, the skeleton birds in stock (I went to the Poole store) and they also have great glass potion bottles. I grabbed all 3.

Wilkos also have a huge glass pumpkin drinks dispenser. I also went to M&S as I was told they have some things in store. Only had food but it's all 3 for 2 so grabbed a party box which was £5 and then 2 nets of chocolates as they come with a free keyring.


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

I love those potion bottles!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh dear lord I do hope we get those bottles down south. And congrats on the bird! 

I went to a couple of Asda's (Wilko had nothing up yet) and there we some things, but nothing like the amount branches further north seem to have got.

I bought myself the wee crow in a cage. The mec's very noisy so I'm still deciding wether to keep him or not.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I love the Asda lights - really glad I got them.

Not sure about the neon pink skellies just above ^.


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Silver Spike what did you think about the asda wreaths and garland?

My Asda is one of those 24 hour huge superstores. Maybe try one of those for more stock. Maybe your local store still has lots of stock yet to be displayed.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

*DandyBrit* would you believe I liked the pink Skellies. I got one and thought it may fit in with a kinda day of the dead theme. 

*Kitty* I didn't think much of the wreath, but I thought the garland was good for the price and bought the only one they had left. I think adding some bits and bobs will really bring it around.



> My Asda is one of those 24 hour huge superstores


So is mine, which is why I was disappointed at the poor turn out.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

And whilst I'm at it, I thought I'd share with you this little refurb I've done to one of those Werewolf hanging props you can get from the Range.

This is the before.....










Which is okay, but I thought I'd change the colour of the fur, sculpt into the face more with milliput, add bigger fangs, and then do a full repaint. I made the paint job quite bold as I know this will be seen outside at night. and subtle just won't cut it. 
It\s not quite there yet, but I'm getting there...



















I eventually want to add some more hair to the edges of the face so you get a better graduated blend.


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

joanneB said:


> Asda reaper



How much is the Reaper JoanneB...Think i might get one


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

It's £60 the eyes and lamp lights up wilcos do a cheaper one for £40


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

joanneB said:


> It's £60 the eyes and lamp lights up wilcos do a cheaper one for £40


Actually not too bad a price JoanneB...Cheers!


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

HALLOWEENTOWN3110 said:


> How much is the Reaper JoanneB...Think i might get one


HomeBargains have a much better 6ft reaper for £40, or as JoanneB said, the Wilkos one is *a lot* better quality!


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Silver spike I love what you've done with the werewolf!! such an improvement, especially the teeth


----------



## Hazel (Sep 13, 2015)

Tiger have started putting their Halloween stock out. Looks similar to what was on offer last year. I picked up a ceramic cat light with changing colours, some spider lollipops, bone pens, monster rings, sticky cobweb toys, halloween paper tape x3 pack, and mini plastic spiders.


----------



## Geranium (Sep 27, 2016)

where did you get a UK fire and ice light?
I also fancy a 'short circuit light bulb' but can't find any uk suppliers of these either.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Kittykat85 said:


> Silver spike I love what you've done with the werewolf!! such an improvement, especially the teeth


Thanks so much. It's amazing what a little added milliput will do. 


----------



## Silentwil (Aug 3, 2016)

Love tigers halloween stuff! I'll be sure to check them out tomorrow and hopefully they'll have something in!  



Hazel said:


> Tiger have started putting their Halloween stock out. Looks similar to what was on offer last year. I picked up a ceramic cat light with changing colours, some spider lollipops, bone pens, monster rings, sticky cobweb toys, halloween paper tape x3 pack, and mini plastic spiders.


----------



## Sirannon (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi, i am new here. Got these two signs today in my local poundland.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Geranium said:


> where did you get a UK fire and ice light?
> I also fancy a 'short circuit light bulb' but can't find any uk suppliers of these either.
> Any suggestions?


You cant get the fire and ice light in the UK but you can run them off a small adapter.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Silver spike he looks amazing you have done a great job.


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

They finally stocked the shelves at our Asda... i bought all the rusty lights!!! *KittyKat* they had 3 Ballerinas, two of the motors were quite loud, like almost over the music, the 3rd was fine tho.
Also, cant remember who wanted close ups of the wreaths, but here you go:


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Sirannon said:


> Hi, i am new here. Got these two signs today in my local poundland.
> View attachment 340793


Yes I got those two as well - good style for a quid each.


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks EPD, I might go and exchange mine as the motor does annoy me!!


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Aldi range is now online to pre order in store on the 6th

https://www.aldi.co.uk/specialbuys/dates/thursday-6th-october/c/2016-10-06


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

When does Asda have their Halloween decorations online?


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Didn't they shove them onto a separate website? I remember not being able to find anything but costumes on the actual Asda website.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Sirannon said:


> Hi, i am new here. Got these two signs today in my local poundland.
> View attachment 340793


I wish my local branch had these. I've been after one for the last couple of years but never seen any in that style.


----------



## Sirannon (Sep 6, 2016)

They must have only just got them in as i have been going in quite a lot. I really wanted the salem witch one, i have seen other people posting it but i haven't seen it anywhere. They also had 3 potion bottles, i got two, wasn't keen on the black one though.


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

Silver Spike said:


> Didn't they shove them onto a separate website? I remember not being able to find anything but costumes on the actual Asda website.


I can't find anything but costumes


----------



## turnip_lantern (Aug 21, 2016)

My two local ASDAs have gone through a lot of stock since Monday. Managed to pick up phone, harlequin music box dancer and animated reaper on Monday. Today, both sold out of phones, one out of reapers and music box. Never seen any online, so if you want them (I know a lot of people like me were really after the phone they do) then I'd advise a drive and not waiting for the website. A lot of other animated stuff (a large skeleton head on a plaque etc.) were very limited.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

I agree. I went back to my local Asda yesterday to get another set of those flickering lights, and even though only one day had past since I was there they had already sold out. In fact loads of stuff that had been on the shelves had disappeared. I imagine they'll be getting more in, but it's managing to get there at the right time is the problem.

And they say Halloween decorations don't sell.......


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Sirannon said:


> They must have only just got them in as i have been going in quite a lot. I really wanted the salem witch one, i have seen other people posting it but i haven't seen it anywhere. They also had 3 potion bottles, i got two, wasn't keen on the black one though.
> View attachment 341537



I've gotta get those bottles! I do hope our local crappy branches get them eventually.


----------



## SpookyScotland (Aug 19, 2016)

Just back from Asda and after humming and hawing about buying the ghost projector online (for double the price!) from the US I picked up the last one on the shelf!

Same as above lots of empty shelves and apt of stuff sold out already! Really impressed with the Gemmy projector and it also comes with a UK plug! 








We've also decided to do a Halloween tree for the first time this year. So picked up some witch hat and skeleton garlands to add to it. Along with these baubles ordered online from John Lewis. Then we'll add a witch topper, Halloween tinsel and orange, green and purple Christmas baubles from Poundland!


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Well my pounland is seriously slacking as I can't find any of the potion bottles or skelly bird









SpookyScotland I also bought the John Lewis tree decorations, a few pumpkins and a little witches hat. For some reason I was expecting them to be glass, they are in fact plastic. Still look very nice on my tree though


----------



## SpookyScotland (Aug 19, 2016)

Sorry guys meant to post this pic instead of the plug one twice


----------



## SpookyScotland (Aug 19, 2016)

KittyKat I wanted some of the witch hats but they were sold out! The wee felt witch hat garland I got from Asda is nice and has 6 individual hats on it so I'm going to use these, and they're in the orange, purple and green colour scheme!

I was thinking of using one of the animated witches from b&m as a topper and the tree would be her "dress", but want sure if it would be too big/heavy


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

SpookyScotland said:


> KittyKat I wanted some of the witch hats but they were sold out! The wee felt witch hat garland I got from Asda is nice and has 6 individual hats on it so I'm going to use these, and they're in the orange, purple and green colour scheme!
> 
> I was thinking of using one of the animated witches from b&m as a topper and the tree would be her "dress", but want sure if it would be too big/heavy


I got the felt witch boots garland from Asda for my tree, great minds think alike!

How big is your tree? Maybe you could secure the witch to the top using cable ties or some kind of wire?


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Asda now have the Halloween page up not a lot of things on it maybe more will be added

http://www.asda.com/halloween/


----------



## turnip_lantern (Aug 21, 2016)

Very impressed with the ASDA reaper! He was £60, but better than some of the animated figures I've bought in the past. He's certainly the tallest - it says over 6ft, but I'm guessing closer to 6ft 6. The only downside is that he's VERY loud. Will have to muffle the speaker with cotton wool or something. The 'laboratory' lights that I've seen others posting are the same. Very glad I bought him though. Other ASDAs I've been to had one built but mine didn't, so I felt I was taking a bit of a gamble at that price, but it'll terrify the guisers! (I'm sorry, I tried to upload a video of him but it wanted it through youtube or something, and I don't have that.)


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Very impressed with ASDA's ghost light. Sadly my locals aisle is not impressive, hardly any props. I popped in Wilko and I love the glass pumpkin drinks dispenser. 

I bought a little copper terracotta pumpkin though, I have room to store that 

HomeBargains have boxes of 24 Chupa Chups Monstrous for £1.49 which are great value for ToTers. I got 8 boxes, just waiting for an offer on funsize chocolate bars now


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm not a fan of Asda's range this year, though we have picked up two of the little skeleton rats, and those bulbs. The bulbs will be good for our Frankenstein/mad lab theme. Popped into Home Sense and they've started consolidating the Halloween stuff at the very front of the store, so few large items are left. It's a shame it isn't closer to me since I would have gone back and got some of the things I saw on my first visit. I'm not quite feeling the Halloween spirit at the moment, don't know why. Hopefully I will feel better once the plan starts to come together a bit more...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pooch skull (Sep 16, 2016)

Does anyone know if ASDA will put there halloween stuff online?
thanks


----------



## BadgerSpanner (Apr 27, 2015)

pooch skull said:


> Does anyone know if ASDA will put there halloween stuff online?
> thanks


https://groceries.asda.com/listing/...loween-2016-_-decorations-_-decorations-image

Not much up yet, they haven't tended to put the good stuff online in past years, only fancy dress stuff usually.


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Noticed this morning that Morrisons has their Halloween stuff on line. Liking the look of the skulls and the gargoyle.

https://groceries.morrisons.com/webshop/getSeasonalCategories.do?tags=|163482&Abutton=2


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Will have to have a look at the smaller skulls - like the gargoyle as well. Doesn't look like they have the same skulls with the movable jaw that they had last year for £3 - shame because they were really good (I got about 25 in total - most at half-price). Will have to haunt the local stores now.


----------



## Geranium (Sep 27, 2016)

Does anyone have an idea of the size of the large posable skeletons in Morrisons? For £8 I guess they aren't very big?


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

I suspect they're be quite small, (maybe about 16"?) but how small we won't know just yet.

My local hasn't even started putting out their stuff yet.


----------



## Geranium (Sep 27, 2016)

FYI my local Morrisons put their stuff out last night (Crowborough) so I'll go look later


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Sainsbury pics


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Morrisons skeleton


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Blimey, I don't know where you're based but your branches are far better stocked then mine! I'd love to get that Morrisons big Skelly, and sadly my branch doesn't have it. Is there anyway the next time you go there you can take a note of the product code?

Also your branch of Sainsburys has that Crow under a cloche and ours haven't. 

Thanks for those photos' they're great.


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Silver Spike said:


> Blimey, I don't know where you're based but your branches are far better stocked then mine! I'd love to get that Morrisons big Skelly, and sadly my branch doesn't have it. Is there anyway the next time you go there you can take a note of the product code?
> 
> Also your branch of Sainsburys has that Crow under a cloche and ours haven't.
> 
> ...


Will get the product code for you Silver Spike! 

My sainsburys also have huge £30 light up pumpkins. Not nearly as awesome as Joanne B one from costco though, more like a big outdoor decoration.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh thanks for that, and yes, my local had the lights. Can't say I was tempted though.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 13, 2015)

Starting to see more halloween clothes and accessories in clothes shops. Picked up a pink and black bat patterned sweater in H&M, and trick or treat and bat socks from TopShop.  I feel batty! 

http://www.topshop.com/en/tsuk/prod...55/glitter-bat-ankle-socks-5847719?bi=0&ps=20
http://www.topshop.com/en/tsuk/prod...rick-or-treat-stripe-socks-5847798?bi=0&ps=20

Resisting temptation to buy stuff from ASOS online. :3


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Asda have now updated the site with more Halloween stuff can see my bank card running in fear

https://groceries.asda.com/listing/...loween-2016-_-decorations-_-decorations-image


----------



## FearUK (Sep 6, 2016)

*6ft Gemmy Animated Butler help Pls ?*

Hi Fright fans i have managed to get a 6ft Gemmy Butler but as its second hand i have no instructions does anyone have any ?

The main problem i have is getting it to its full hight it just seems to go sit below and i a bit springy does it have a locking mechanism ?

Thank you in advance ?


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

FearUK said:


> The main problem i have is getting it to its full hight it just seems to go sit below and i a bit springy does it have a locking mechanism ?



Gently pull off his head - there's a large dial that you turn to unlock him into the standing position.


----------



## SpookyScotland (Aug 19, 2016)

Was one sainsburys tonight and was really impressed, no big props but loads of good decorations!

Was especially impressed with the large pumpkins! Around 3ft tall and light up for £30!

Also had pumpkin/spider Halloween baubles and bat tree decorations!

Just need Tesco to do their reveal now, then I can try and figure out how much I'll be spending!! :joy::joy:


----------



## FearUK (Sep 6, 2016)

SpookyScotland said:


> Was one sainsburys tonight and was really impressed, no big props but loads of good decorations!
> 
> Was especially impressed with the large pumpkins! Around 3ft tall and light up for £30!
> 
> ...


Me too i like the tall plastic illuminated pumpkin but holding off for tesco's


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

We haven't got those super large pumpkins at our branch sadly, but today I went in and they had some more stock. 

I had originally really wanted that £12 crow under a cloche, but after seeing it in the flesh I'm rather disappointed quite frankly. Every single one of them had a beak that was bent down at a ridiculous angle against the glass. You can't get the glass off due to being sealed down with silicone, so no way of repairing one either.

They looked so naff! Sainsbury's where is your quality control??


----------



## SpookyScotland (Aug 19, 2016)

My local Tesco were changing over their main display today to put out the Halloween stuff! :ghost::jack_o_lantern:


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh I am soooo annoyed with my local B&M stores. None of them down south appear to be stocking the animated hanging ghost bride in white. I've tried everywhere and nothing! Looks like If I want her I'm going to have to resort to paying through the nose for her on eBay.  Rats!

It's this one if anybody's interested...

http://www.bmstores.co.uk/products/animated-light-up-ghost-white-bride-3020684


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Silver Spike said:


> Oh I am soooo annoyed with my local B&M stores. None of them down south appear to be stocking the animated hanging ghost bride in white. I've tried everywhere and nothing! Looks like If I want her I'm going to have to resort to paying through the nose for her on eBay.  Rats!
> 
> It's this one if anybody's interested...
> 
> http://www.bmstores.co.uk/products/animated-light-up-ghost-white-bride-3020684



I will be in our local B & M here tomorrow to see if they finally have the paint I want and certainly don't mind looking to see if they have her in stock for you. If they do I don't mind picking her up and mailing to you. Its gotta be better than being ripped off on ebay, scary how many pieces are on there now at ridiculous prices!


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Silver Spike said:


> Oh I am soooo annoyed with my local B&M stores. None of them down south appear to be stocking the animated hanging ghost bride in white. I've tried everywhere and nothing! Looks like If I want her I'm going to have to resort to paying through the nose for her on eBay.  Rats!
> 
> It's this one if anybody's interested...
> 
> http://www.bmstores.co.uk/products/animated-light-up-ghost-white-bride-3020684


I think there's one or two left in our local one - I'm happy to pick up one & post you one, same as Bratwitch! 

Don't get ripped off on fleabay!


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Tesco halloween is now online.... think of all those clubcard points..... hahahah

http://www.tesco.com/direct/halloween/

edit: Better link

http://www.tesco.com/direct/shop-all-halloween2016.event?icid=Halloween_shop_all


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Lidl's now have their Halloween items online too 

http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/16479.htm?ar=11


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

EPD said:


> I think there's one or two left in our local one - I'm happy to pick up one & post you one, same as Bratwitch!
> 
> Don't get ripped off on fleabay!


Oh thanks to both of you for offering.  The cheapest I can find on eBay (including postage) is £28. Would you buying one come to including your postage and packing costs?


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Silver Spike said:


> Oh thanks to both of you for offering.  The cheapest I can find on eBay (including postage) is £28. Would you buying one come to including your postage and packing costs?


I checked out the post office price finder and the postage from here would be between £3.35 and £5.50 (First Class) so would still work out cheaper than the ebay option.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Bratwitch said:


> I checked out the post office price finder and the postage from here would be between £3.35 and £5.50 (First Class) so would still work out cheaper than the ebay option.


Oh If thats the case can you pick out a nice one for me?  How do you want to be paid. Paypal or a cheque?

Thanks again for being kind enough to arrange this. 

God knows why B&M have neglected the south of England for certain stock this year.


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Silver Spike said:


> Oh If thats the case can you pick out a nice one for me?  How do you want to be paid. Paypal or a cheque?
> 
> Thanks again for being kind enough to arrange this.
> 
> God knows why B&M have neglected the south of England for certain stock this year.



I'll certainly look for a nice one for you and you're very welcome. If I manage to get one (fingers are crossed ) we can sort it out over paypal then if that's ok for you. 

Even the B&Ms here seem to have quite a varied stock between them, have also noticed the same issue with TK Maxx. 

The B&Ms


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

*Bratwitch* you could even do a hermes shop drop off for £2.75 

https://www.myhermes.co.uk/our-services/our-prices.html


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Bratwitch said:


> I'll certainly look for a nice one for you and you're very welcome. If I manage to get one (fingers are crossed ) we can sort it out over paypal then if that's ok for you.
> 
> Even the B&Ms here seem to have quite a varied stock between them, have also noticed the same issue with TK Maxx.
> 
> The B&Ms


Brilliant! Let us know as soon as you can how you get on. Thanks for everyones help on here.


----------



## FearUK (Sep 6, 2016)

Just managed to get the display model of the Vintage talking phone from asda for a tenner happy indeed muhaaaa


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

if anybody comes across the asda ghost projector £20 one could you please pick it up for me and post it to me cant find it local at all.


----------



## FearUK (Sep 6, 2016)

joanneB said:


> if anybody comes across the asda ghost projector £20 one could you please pick it up for me and post it to me cant find it local at all.


Non at mine either i would have snapped a couple up


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

joanneB said:


> if anybody comes across the asda ghost projector £20 one could you please pick it up for me and post it to me cant find it local at all.


There were some at our Superstore a few days ago, but I wont be back there to have a look till Sunday. If you don't get one sorted before & there's still some left, i'll happily pick you one up!


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Our local Tescos have got their Halloween stuff out... (I was in getting a bottle of wine, not halloween stalking, honest!)


----------



## SpookyScotland (Aug 19, 2016)

Picked up a pumpkin inflatable, animated crow and pumpkin wreath from Aldi today! :jack_o_lantern::grin:


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Whats the crow like?


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

EPD said:


> Our local Tescos have got their Halloween stuff out... (I was in getting a bottle of wine, not halloween stalking, honest!)


Oh lord, I can spot the american style pumpkins on the top shelf. I really love that style. I hope my nearest big brach has them because I've been after these for years. 

Thanks for the photos. :d


----------



## SpookyScotland (Aug 19, 2016)

My cameras not working so can't take pic.

This is from the Aldi website
https://www.aldi.co.uk/halloween-animated-crow/p/072793068319003

It crows and squawks and moves it's head side to side and it's wings go up and down. Quite hard plastic so should be robust enough for a few years!


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Silver Spike said:


> Bratwitch said:
> 
> 
> > I'll certainly look for a nice one for you and you're very welcome. If I manage to get one (fingers are crossed
> ...



Just finished visiting the third store here, none have any of the white bride left just the black one. Each store is singing the same song too that is all the Halloween stock and no more will be coming in. Grr. The B&M stores here are actually replacing their Halloween stock with Christmas stuff already! Sorry, I hope EPD has more luck on your behalf than I did. :-(


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Well thanks for trying.  Seems she's a popular gal this year.

So, EDP, can are able to try for me?

I've just been to two Poundland stores, and my biggest local one actually had Skelly birds! Bought 5 of the little buggers as I want to try out all sort of custom paint jobs on them.

They also had the Skelly Spider (not interested I'm afraid) and the Skelly rat, but It's not as good as the Asda version sadly. The joints don't move but It's good for the price so I bought one.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

If EDP can't get one will try at the ones near me have a very large store near me


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Will pass by both our b&m's tomorrow *Silver Spike*, I'll update you as soon as!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks *joanneB* and *EDP*.  I very much appreciate all this help. 

Firstly lets see what *EDP* sees tomorrow and then take it from there I suppose.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

EPD said:


> There were some at our Superstore a few days ago, but I wont be back there to have a look till Sunday. If you don't get one sorted before & there's still some left, i'll happily pick you one up!


Thanks for the offer my mum and dad found one for me today


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all!
Just a note to say hello again as it's that time again, although I'm running later than last year. To be honest I hadn't really been in the spirit (pun intended!) but having visited this forum again (45 pages already!) has got my enthusiasm going again - my missus has been complaining recently as to what was up with me! 
Anyway I'm still wading through the early part of this thread, but just to say I'll look out for the bride Silver Spike and glad you got the projector joanneB, our Asda had also sold out.
To be honest the main stores have been lacking even more than last year, although Range is still good. Going to visit my local fancy dress market stall in Ashton-Under-Lyne who usually stock up well with props etc.
I'm currently playing with the idea of buying a projector or 2 and using Atmosfear effects - anyone used these?, its something I fancied for the last year or so - and also with trying to do something different from previous years!

How's everyone's preparations going? Is anyone building any props or effects?


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

> To be honest the main stores have been lacking even more than last year,


Oh I agree. They've been late putting stuff out and early to start clearing it away. Went to my local TK Maxx only to find they were already marking some stuff down for goodness sake!

Even eBay has been a bit lack lacklustre this year.

Poundland has been quite good though.


----------



## turnip_lantern (Aug 21, 2016)

So disappointed with Tesco's offerings. The only large thing they had was the green zombie head, and all it does is light up with a red light. Really nothing special at all, and a half aisle cramped with rubbish. 
For those of you with more money than me, saw some 10ft tall cemetery gates in Homesense/TX Maxx Edinburgh tonight. Unfortunately the vast majority of their Halloween stuff is away, replaced by Christmas things already. The gates looked great through, with a huge arch and vultures on the top.


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

*Silver Spike* - Ive been to both our B&Ms and neither has the white bride :-( 
The one I'm in now has a black one as part of their display which the manager has said i can buy, but not till the 29th!!!
Let me know if you'd like me to reserve it!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for trying. I appreciate it.

I'm really only interested in the white version, so unless anyone else can come up trumps it looks like it's rip off bay for me. 

The balls in your court * joanneB *


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

will go and look in the small one near me later and the large one I will do on Sunday


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

joanneB said:


> will go and look in the small one near me later and the large one I will do on Sunday



Thanks so much for that. If you can let us know asap as there's only a couple left on eBay now, and I'd like to have a shot at one.


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Checked my local B&M for you Silver Spike. There were none but then I don't recall seeing them in there at all...
I'll be in Milton Keynes on Sunday so I will check B&M there for you. 

Going off topic, does anyone go to any Halloween attractions? Our local one closed last year so I was looking online and came across Tulleys Halloween Attractions. Has anyone been to these in the past?


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Sorry silver spike none in the 2 near us


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh dear I suspected as much, but thanks so much for going.


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Saw these in Wilko's yesterday, really big for the money & actual decent quality glass too! Im going back to get the skull today!!


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Kittykat85 said:


> Going off topic, does anyone go to any Halloween attractions? Our local one closed last year so I was looking online and came across Tulleys Halloween Attractions. Has anyone been to these in the past?


I'd love to go to a decent attraction, sadly nothing local for me. One of the Garden Centres tried too do something a couple years back.. amazing venue out wandering in the gardens, but it was a total wash out! Literally pictures of ghosts stuck here there & everywhere, 2 teenagers dressed as skelletons without masks, stood around smoking & talking about Xfactor AND some really weird guy in a skelleton t-shirt with his big old belly hanging out the bottom shouting 'boo!'!!!!!

Hahahahaa! Its funny now, but i demanded my £5 back!!!!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

We have Yorkshire Scaregrounds (based at Hell Lane!!) - it's been open about five years and I still haven't been yet. Gets differing reviews from people who attend - good, bad and indifferent.


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all,
love the pumpkin drink jar EPD! our Wilco only had the skull one.
well, yesterday was a bit disappointing! 
Went to the fancy dress stall in Ashton market and they hardly had any props, just loads of fancy dress outfits and accessories.
Apparently the owner goes to warehouses and bids, but this year she was outbid completely!

Also checked the B&M for you Spike, but no Bride again! 

So I went back to our fancy dress shop in Hyde and got some stuff below, also posted pictures of the shop windows although I couldn't avoid the reflections of the houses opposite!
Here's what I bought, creepy cloth (you can't have enough), a noise maker (different spooky sounds, volume control and motion activated), a couple of menu boards and a door topper which is huge!







Here's the shop fronts, you can just about make out the door topper in the 1st one.


























Off back in my garage to continue modifying a skelly, going to have it crawling down the overhang over our front door, it's one that got broke by over amorous women last year (see below), so repairing it ready for becoming a prop!


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Dave love the light-up door tooper


----------



## SpookyScotland (Aug 19, 2016)

That door toppers amazing! It'd look great over our porch!

Anyone any ideas where I can buy one online? Had a quick browse but couldn't see any


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all,
Spooky Scotland, I found this online which is the same: http://www.karnival-house.co.uk/light-up-reaper-door-top-halloween-decoration-p-11714.html
It's £21.95 + P+P.
Also one here: http://www.sillyjokes.co.uk/reaper-door-top for £19.95 + P+P.
Good luck!


----------



## SpookyScotland (Aug 19, 2016)

Daveferatu said:


> Hi all,
> Spooky Scotland, I found this online which is the same: http://www.karnival-house.co.uk/light-up-reaper-door-top-halloween-decoration-p-11714.html
> It's £21.95 + P+P.
> Also one here: http://www.sillyjokes.co.uk/reaper-door-top for £19.95 + P+P.
> Good luck!



Brilliant thanks! Seen the Karnival link but they're sold out for the season and couldn't find anymore! Gonna order one just now! :grin: spent a small fortune on decorations this year already lol


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Well I took the plunge and bought the white hanging bride from eBay, Yes, twice what she should have been but as I wanted her It was the only way. 

I'm looking at it as an early Christmas prezzie to myself. 

Went to Poundland again today and they had those wonderful little silvered poison bottles. I thought they were enchanting, and great for customs, so I got 2 of the orange and one of each of the other two colours.

If you're into that kind of thing I highly recommend them.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

A last few items added to Poundlands website, including the Skelly birds.

http://www.poundland.co.uk/halloween/halloween-party-decorations/halloween-decorations-and-banners


----------



## Silentwil (Aug 3, 2016)

Hey guys, hope you're all well! 

Not sure if this has been posted but most Halloween items on the TK Maxx website are now on sale:
http://www.tkmaxx.com/search?q=hall...sort=price&order=desc&setpagenum=1&perpage=12


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

I bought all the Trick or Treat sweets today, £50 yikes! I hope I have enough, almost 200 ToTers last year.

I bought a load of these bags (via ASDA);
20 Cadbury funsize bars £1.99
45 mini Haribo bags £3.00

30 full size Swizzle lollies in Halloween wrappers for £1.49 (via HomeBargains)

I also bought boxes of Chupa Chups in HomeBargains the other week but they are so small, a grape on a stick is more substantial lol, the above is a better deal.

I noticed Poundland and have tubs of 30 Haribo yellowbelly snakes for £3 (rrp which is a good deal)

ASDA have Milky Bar ghosts, Smarties pumpkins, Cadbury Ghooost eggs and Crunchy Spiders at 45p each. I'd much prefer to give out these but would cost too much sadly.

I hope you all find some good deals


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Been buying my sweets for months now must have spent about £50 too most of mine came from lidl and aldi been looking at the Cadbury funsize bars. Glad I don't get 200 live to far from the main road.

Been to Lidl this week and got a few bits


----------



## SpookyScotland (Aug 19, 2016)

Got the majority of the graveyard done today! Still to add my arch, dead bride and groom and inflatables though but please with the result so far!

Also need to get my rope
Light silhouettes up on the wall and my projector set up but the rain put a stop to what I could get done today!


----------



## SpookyScotland (Aug 19, 2016)

P.S just realised I uploaded the pic with my 3 monsters hiding behind the gravestones :joy:


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

*SpookyScotland* Thats looks wonderful.


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Looking good Spooky Scotland! 
Hope you managed to get the Door topper as well?

Today I've finished repairing my skelly, fixed it in a crawling position (drilled and put a few screws through its joints), then had a go at corpsing it this time using cling film and a heat gun, then painting it with wood stain, looks OK for my first attempt. This is going to go on the overhang roof over our front door!
Will post some piccys hopefully this week.
Lastly I started to decorate in the house starting with the scene setters, basically same themes as last year, dungeon hallway and spider lair in the back room, still to do chop shop kitchen, gothic mansion front room and haunted forest conservatory.


----------



## SpookyScotland (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks daveferatu, yeah got the topper.

Got an email yesterday saying the letters for my cemetery arch are in back order so may not have them before Halloween so thinking of using the topper for this year instead!

We've not even started the inside yet had to clear all the outdoor stuff away first :joy:


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Daveferatu said:


> Lastly I started to decorate in the house starting with the scene setters, basically same themes as last year, dungeon hallway and spider lair in the back room, still to do chop shop kitchen, gothic mansion front room and haunted forest conservatory.


Bloody hell!!! And I thought I gave myself some work to do!!!!! We've had builders in the past month, thought they were going to be finished last week, but looks like _another_ week.........   Sooooo it's going to be a mad, mad, mad rush for me!!!!

I did make a start on my ticket booth yesterday, after I gave up trying to repair my Carnival mirrors!

From free cardboard box to a kind of booth in a day. All the red "wooden panels" are done, just ready to stick together as soon as we've got some space back!


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Sainsbury's have a lot of Halloween stuff in. I was surprised and pleased. Plenty of decent quality items too, less of the cheap crap.


----------



## BroomFondle (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey Dave

I feel your pain! Am stressing here, graveyard done by am struggling with how to create my dark zone all on gravel! so nowhere for posts to support the "walls" (metposts maybe?) ?!

I used AtmosFX last year in my windows with some cheap (£35 ish) projectors from Amazon and £2 shower curtains from Tesco. On the night it all looked great. I used the Witching Hour in the front room window and Phantasms in the upstairs rooms. It really is a good effect and not many UK haunters use them. Oh.. I also used the pumpkin jamboree projected onto real pumpkins. You can see last year here: https://youtu.be/rvNoMxsO6ww

I'm sure most of it was lost on out ToTs but this year we're leading them through in groups and giving the little monsters a quiz (how many skulls type of thing) to complete for a prize which should mean they get to appreciate all our hard work!! LOL

Quite a large investment last year in projectors and AtmosFX but now I can pick and choose what to show. (No pumpkins this year)

Hope that helps?

Happy haunting!


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all!
No probs EPD, I may have stuff to do but it sounds like you're far more busy! Looking forward to seeing your completed carnival setup - please post piccys!
I tried the projectors and they look great (although one is faulty so I'm waiting for a replacement  ), also I tried white garden fleece which seems to work really well in the window.
I know what you mean BroomFondle but it's an investment and we're looking forward to see what the reaction is like on the night!
Love your video clip, particularly the lighting! I really need to do better lighting next year - I just have a converted security light shining up on my scarecrow!
Anyway just popped into my garage to check on my skelly and surprising the wood stain is pretty dry considering it's on clingfilm!
I'm not too bothered about the back of it (just did the top half and one leg) as they'll only see that once its on the overhang roof.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

I just visited Tesco, I bought a glow in the dark pumpkin t-shirt for £6 and a white ghost (real) pumpkin for £2, haven't seen them before. They also had boxes of 50 minibag Halloween themed Haribos for £4 and the funsize Cadbury bars are £1.89. I also recommend their chocolate covered apples, Parrs, they are delicious.

ASDA is the best place for pumpkins if you need a lot, 50p-£1.

I am making little pumpkin pockets out of craft paper to put in sweets for ToTers. I'm debating weather or not to include a trickl? You can buy sterling note napkins in HomeBargains and folded up they look pretty much like a tenner/twenty or fifty, ha. Doubt they'd appreciate that tho !


----------



## SpookyScotland (Aug 19, 2016)

Was in my local tk maxx and although they've not got much left, what they did have was all reduced to half price or less!

I bought a plaster bride and groom figurine for the garden and a large black ceramic candleholder!

Couldn't get me camera to work but the big bat tree candleholder was also reduced to £30 but couldn't stretch to it!!


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Just a quick one,
was in Morrisons earlier and they had 720g tubs of Haribo or Swizzels for £4 each or 2 for £5!!
I need to check our TK Max just in case they're having a sale, although when I last popped in a couple of weeks ago they didn't have much, not a patch on last year.


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

SpookyScotland said:


> Was in my local tk maxx and although they've not got much left, what they did have was all reduced to half price or less!
> 
> I bought a plaster bride and groom figurine for the garden and a large black ceramic candleholder!
> 
> Couldn't get me camera to work but the big bat tree candleholder was also reduced to £30 but couldn't stretch to it!!


Do you mind if I ask how much the plaster bride and groom was? I saw it in my TK maxx but my hands were full and the price sticker was at the base.


----------



## SpookyScotland (Aug 19, 2016)

Hey kitty it was £10 reduced from £19.99
They also had a "Till death do us part" statue but another customer bet me too it!


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

I'm absolutely thrilled with my TKmaxx bargains! I was desperate for the skull King and queen, but refused to pay £20 each for them. Today I got them for £10 each  
The snow globes were all reduced to £6 or £7 
And the skull tealight holders were £3 each.

The woman at the checkout said "enjoy your Halloween party" 
It was awkward, I'm not having a party, I just love to decorate for Halloween  

That's it now, no more. I've gone wayyy over budget this year.


----------



## FearUK (Sep 6, 2016)

Just starting to decorate the house for this year's halloween party bathroom so far and a couple of early birds waiting for the food lol


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

FearUK said:


> Just starting to decorate the house for this year's halloween party bathroom so far and a couple of early birds waiting for the food lol


This looks awesome!!!


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

That looks really cool FearUK! Love the bathroom, I've got that scene setter what I use in our "Chop Shop" kitchen (will post in a mo), it's a cool effect.
Looks like the skelly's have wasted away waiting for their dinner! 

Well, I've had a productive weekend, first shopping and then getting some decorations up including repaired corpsed skelly over the front door!
Here's the results of Saturday's shopping spree!
First is Poundland, Morrisons and TK Max for the gargoyle globe.








and the sweets £4 each or 2 for £5!!








Lastly my girlfriend was really after a candelabra for ages, and finding this in TKMax for £20 I couldn't resist - and 10 red candles for £2 from Asda.


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Today I did the front garden, the scarecrow I made last year came out of hiding and the repaired skelly what I corpsed went up on the roof over the front door - I'm going to paint wood stain on the rest of him as I thought you wouldn't notice the back but you can, ah well! 

































Next is inside the house . . .


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Lastly here's a few shots of the scene setters I've put up.
Now I can start decorating with all the props etc . . .
"Chop shop" Kitchen
















Next "Dungeon" Hall
















Lastly "Gothic Mansion" front room








My haunted clock I made last year fared well in the garage over the year! Just needed minimal touching up!
















Did "Spider lair" back room but photo's were poor, you can see a bit from the kitchen one..


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

That all looks fantastic! I particularly love you Punpkinrot style sentinel in the front garden and the skelly on the roof.


----------



## SwampCorpser (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi folks,

Been a lurker of the forum for a while and decided to register. Seeing some great stuff 

I live in Wales and have been obsessed with Halloween since childhood, as well as Bonfire and Christmas. It stems from a family who brought me up to love traditions. I caught the true Halloween bug shooting a low budget horror film and seeing the art department create these amazing props with very little budget. It inspired me to create things as cheap as possible but to a high standard. I've been haunting for a while now and am fortunate to have a career in a field that allows me to be creative and has given me great tricks of the trade when it comes to prop making. I'm not a prop maker by trade, but I do work with them. 

Most of my props are made from completely recycled material or really inexpensive, everyday household items. Anywho, below are some pictures of this years creations. 

Doing some branch management on the tree's I turned the cuttings into lamps, empty pasta jars I had saved for the candle holders, garden twine and creepy cloth I bought for 1 dollar whilst I was in America recently. 

















The Guest Greeter, will be welcoming the party guests at the bottom of the drive this Saturday, and pointing them in the right direction through the fog (machine). Made using dust sheets (paint sheets), wind breaker poles, twigs, chicken wire ,mesh to shape the hood (needs tweaking) and the lantern is a genuine antique oil lamp passed down the family. Stands at 8ft tall

















Crucified swamp corpse. 2x4 upright support. Spare bits of rubber/plastic fencing, the kind you use to support vine plants. This fencing material was used to form the torso and arms, then wrapped in spare hessian sacks I had in the shed. Then the long process of picking the right shape ivy vines from the garden tree's and one by one interlocking them through each other and the hessian sacks. Paper mache skull which I then painted using water proof roofing paint so it would withstand the elements but also gave a great finishing effect due to the fibres in the paint which are added to help bond the paint. The fibres really help with the "swamp" look. A cheap can of black spray paint over the whole thing and melted black bin bags for flesh. 

























I'll get some more detailed photos soon.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi SwampCorpser - welcome. I really like your swamp corpse - very creepy. Where in Wales do you live?


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Awesome props *SwampCorpser*!

*Daveferatu* & *FearUK* - you two are cracking right on!! The chopshop scene setter is n of my all time favourites! I know how fiddly they are to put up too, so great work!!

My last ChopShop 2014 - everyone got right into it!


----------



## SwampCorpser (Oct 24, 2016)

Thankyou!
I'm in the Snowdonia area


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I've been on hols around that general area a couple of times - lovely place. Are you a Welsh speaker?


----------



## SwampCorpser (Oct 24, 2016)

Excellent. I am a welsh speaker. I always get asked to "say something in welsh" when I'm away working.


----------



## lazyhero (Oct 24, 2016)

My minds been Halloween mode for weeks too!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

The temptation must be to say something rude in Welsh and smile while you're saying it.


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Welcome Swamp Corpser!
I was the same as you up to 2 years ago and finally took the plunge, you'll make great friends here!
Really love your props, you've certainly picked up some good techniques to build them!
I can see a lot of work has gone into them, I particularly love the greeter!

Cheers Spike, yes I got the scarecrow idea after seeing the pumpkinrot thread and just had to have a go, so I copied the ribs and body bit at least.

Thanks EPD! love the chop shop! your party goers certainly did get into the spirit!
What was the torso made from, it certainly looks effective!


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Welcome Lazy hero!
So what plans have you got for Halloween, a party, any decorations?


----------



## SpookyScotland (Aug 19, 2016)

Sk our big party is tonight and we've finally finished our Halloween tree!
Mostly cheap decorations from the £1 shop but really happy with it!

Hope you like it! :jack_o_lantern::christmas_tree::ghost:


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Nice one Spooky Scotland! You should leave it up through December, I always use Nighmare Before Christmas as an excuse. 
Our party is tonight as well, just having a bite to eat (food not necks!) before we start getting ready, I hope to post pictures next week, I hope others do as well!

Well, for all others who are having a Halloween party tonight I wish you all good luck and I hope it all goes well!
See you all on the other side!!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

This morning went back to Wilkinsons - they had a one-legged skeleton reduced to £10 yesterday. When I checked online today the whole skellys were reduced to £10 as well so I asked in the shop if they would take a fiver for the one-legged one. Yes they did - so I now have a skelly I can pull apart if I wanted to and at less than the price of a "bag of bones".


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Nice one DandyBrit!
I forgot to mention that the Reaper that was £50 in Morrisons is now down to £35!
I know it's not as good as the Asda one but I was tempted!


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

I can't believe the day is almost upon us!

I am going to attempt to decorate the shed in the front garden into a witches house, I hope it works out. I haven't yet tried the Costco witches I ordered in September, so that is something to look forward to. 

I will take some pics, I hope everyone else does, too!!

Also excited for Tuesday, fingers crossed for some bargains!

P.s. love all the photos posted, great work all 

Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Homebase Halloween is half price and so is the range if anybody is passing

Think I'm going to running around like mad on Sunday have my rope lights up and power to the garden my arch will be going up for my witching hour and will do testing on Sunday night. Need to make the sweet bags up and never did get any decs up inside so maybe will get a few out of the loft.


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

Eek, it's nearly Halloween!! I'm enjoying having a full weekend beforehand to prepare. Have been lurking on this thread and really enjoying hearing about how everyone's decorating is going. There are some great photos!

I've been so worried because we have had to have some repairs done to our roof, and were told it would only take a week. The scaffolders started putting scaffolding up all around the house at the beginning of the month... then they left it half finished and didn't come back for ages. They've only just finished(!!) and the roofing work started on Friday, so we will have scaffolding all round the house on Halloween night! If we get the number of trick or treaters we usually do, it could be a safety risk... but I'm trying not to get too anxious about it and see it as an opportunity. Apparently it's safe for us to hang some decorations from it. I think we could easily have a skeleton sitting around, looking down on people from above; that should surprise them!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BroomFondle (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Everyone

I've been lurking more than posting this year, sorry, but I came up with this over the last three weeks and now it's finally ready for tonight!!! 

So excited. :-D

Good luck for tonight and Happy Halloween!!

https://youtu.be/foXyMI92EQs


----------



## BroomFondle (Oct 26, 2015)

Just a quickie.... B&M & Sainsburys all at 50% OFF. Just picked up 3 pose n stay skellies for £45 and 2 giant pumpkins for £30.


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

BroomFondle said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I've been lurking more than posting this year, sorry, but I came up with this over the last three weeks and now it's finally ready for tonight!!!
> 
> ...


Awesome display, very atmospheric. What were you projecting the zombies on to? And where did you get the fire light?!


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Happy Halloween everyone!! I hope all of you that had parties on Saturday had an amazing & spooktacular time! Im trying to sort out my photos... but Asda had prosecco on offer Saturday& pretty much everything after 5 is a blur.....


----------



## FearUK (Sep 6, 2016)

A few pictures from our party on Saturday


----------



## FearUK (Sep 6, 2016)

I will add some more later of the makeup etc


----------



## Kahahnu (Sep 26, 2015)

Happy Halloween everyone! Spent the day at Warwick Castle for some spooky fun! They had a couple of scary indoor walk through parts and one outdoors which was more for children. Saw a few Atmosfear FX projections in action, so really want some of my own next year! 
Good luck to anyone hosting their own haunts tonight, looking forward to seeing some pics!


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Happy Halloween!!! Rather hectic today but worth the effort. I am pleased with the Costco witches, look great with the smoke machine. I covered the shed roof in hay and made a chimney, so the shed looked like a hut from behind anyway. People stopped in cars and 225+ ToT'ers I'd say it was a great success .

I am waiting for pics to be emailed to me as I my tablet has no flash . I will post once I have them. You'll be able to see my poor DIY skills then haha.

Relatives went ToT'ing in the area and said a lot of people made an effort which is amazing!! One house was giving out hotdogs and crisps and had a queue for them lol. Makes me wish I bought the candyfloss machine now, maybe have a better budget nest year!

Hopefully Wilko and Saintsbury's have some items on sale tomorrow.

If you made an effort then I hope it paid off . Thanks to everyone who participated in the thread this year, its been a great few months !!


----------



## SewingPirate (Oct 27, 2016)

Great night, one parent said she wet herself


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

We had a new total of ten TOTs last night! Best year yet and already planning for next year!


----------



## BroomFondle (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks EPD. Zombies projected onto £1.99 shower curtain from Tesco, pulled tight(ish) and duct taped to the curtain rail and radiator below. Fire light came from HalloweenCostumes.co.uk last year. I have some footage from last night too will all the other props out, the fog looked awesome!


----------



## BroomFondle (Oct 26, 2015)

EPD said:


> Awesome display, very atmospheric. What were you projecting the zombies on to? And where did you get the fire light?!


Thanks EPD. Zombies projected onto £1.99 shower curtain from Tesco, pulled tight(ish) and duct taped to the curtain rail and radiator below. Fire light came from HalloweenCostumes.co.uk last year. I have some footage from last night too will all the other props out, the fog looked awesome!


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Had a very busy day running around legs still hurt had 70 people so ran out of sweets bags in the end people had spread the word about the house. Still not very happy with the lighting jumping spider was great so was my large pumpkin. Had some children and adults that would not come to the door think next year will go more darker and less cute Halloween.


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

BroomFondle said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I've been lurking more than posting this year, sorry, but I came up with this over the last three weeks and now it's finally ready for tonight!!!
> 
> ...


Wow, beautiful video of your haunt! I love it, so atmospheric. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dr pretorius (Nov 9, 2015)

Scored big today at Wilkos today - 8 lifesize skellies at £3.75 each, animated Reaper - £12.50 - the latter I have to say I didn't like at the original £50 price tag, but after a little corpsing, new scythe and better robes he will be awesome - bought lots more - pumpkins, lanterns, animated wall plaque and lots of packs of fake fingernails (to finish off my corpsed hands) all at 75% off! Would have gone to more shops, but simply couldn't carry anything else - maybe I'll venture out again later in the week? Wilkos still had more Reapers and Skellies........


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Wow you did well my Wilcos had no reapers left would of been Great for next year might pop to sainsburys later but not sure I need anymore stuff


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

A few houses up & down the country made it to the dizzy heights of the Daily Mail Online... 


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tml?ITO=1490&ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

dr pretorius said:


> Scored big today at Wilkos today - 8 lifesize skellies at £3.75 each, animated Reaper - £12.50 - the latter I have to say I didn't like at the original £50 price tag, but after a little corpsing, new scythe and better robes he will be awesome - bought lots more - pumpkins, lanterns, animated wall plaque and lots of packs of fake fingernails (to finish off my corpsed hands) all at 75% off! Would have gone to more shops, but simply couldn't carry anything else - maybe I'll venture out again later in the week? Wilkos still had more Reapers and Skellies........


Why you jammy devil you! I don't think our Wilko's had that many skellys at any time anyway.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm a bit ticked off with The Range. I ordered a large witch figure (one of the cheaper ones) and a talking tree head on Sunday because they were reduced. The witch showed up today - but it was actually a hanging vampire bat! Spoke to customer services to be told that my witch is out of stock now.

I am hacked off because I don't have a massive budget so I have to be patient and wait for the sales - thought I was doing well to get the order in only to be disappointed. 

Hope the other item is what I actually ordered.


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Went to frosts today and all the Halloween stuff was 50% or more off. Got a few nice Yankee candle holders. 

All my Halloween decorations are now safely packed away in the loft. The house feel so empty and spacious! 

Hope you all had a lovely Halloween


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

I went Wilko and got the animated clock for £10, 2 glass pumpkin dispensers and skull dispensers for £1.89 each; more than 75% off. Also a phone, mouth candy dish for £3.75 each. 

My local Sainsbury's was still 50% off and they had nothing I fancied anyway. Got a real monster pumpkin for 10p though, will do for Guy Fawkes face for Saturday.

Re: decorations, I wish I had bought garden stakes for the scene setter, it kept falling down and all the effort of hay roof was lost due to lack of lighting also.

Still gutted I didn't buy a candyfloss machine but I didn't have the budget, going to save from Jan instead of July nest year. It'll soon come around again.

Well-done on all your bargain purchases!!


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all!
well we made it to the other side! Sounds like you all had a good time?
We had a great party on Saturday (was a bit delicate on Sunday!) and enjoyed last night with the TOT's, all remarked on our house - particularly the projections which were great - which we felt really grateful for. Now's the hard bit and so we've started taking them all down.

BroomFondle, your display was amazing! No wonder you've been quiet on here for a while - you had no time!!
Nice pics FearUK, it looks really good! That's why I use the Scene Setters as well.
Looking forward to the pics Batley, EPD and anyone else who will post some, I'm still sorting mine out and will post some this week.
I need to try Wilco's and Morrisons again to see if I can snap some of these bargains but with my work time it may be difficult!


----------



## minksocks (Aug 18, 2015)

We had a great Halloween Party on the Saturday and then loads of people came to see my display on Monday. Heres a few of my pics and all the props I made myself. I got loads of great comments. Lots of inspiration from this forum so thanks.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

my wilko had a few bits all the good bits had gone should of gone in the morning Sainsburys had 50% off got the crow in the jar and a light up house. A staff members friend came in and was told they had saved her all the stuff she wanted and at a very good price and took her to the back room. Must make friends with the staff


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

A few pics of our Carnevil theme party this year! I think 28 of my friends made it to eat & drink me out house & home... ;-)

I didn't take many pictures at all :- ( I'm gutted I didn't get all of the props and the other games or the gazebo in the garden for the smokers that I'd plastered in old sideshow posters or the Day of the Dead Disco in the front room! Missing is a small shooting gallery game, basically a "tin can Alley" I'd butchered that triggered some cheap B&M props' Try-Me routines when they were "shot" and the "Voices from beyond!" 3 Ouija boards with vodka jelly shots on top - one of the boards was animated, which I'd scanned & printed 2 copies of, so when they reached over to grab a shot the planchet started spinning on the animated one and it started shouting! Funniest prop of the night!

Entrance hall setup (before guests arrived). We had it pitch black, bar a string of the flickering asda lights Door was open & everyone let themselves in - the screams were well worth stringing up 30 rubber limbs! We also added some damp strips of creepy cloth to the tension rods and streamers, so no escape!















My cardboard ticket booth! Finished about 20 mins before people started arriving!! I made a door at the side so it could be used as a photo booth and one of my pals dressed as a zombie to stand in and scare passers by!!



























My Half Spider Half Woman! A leaping spider prop, worked well to start with - The dolls head I made for it flew off, then It wouldn't stop jumping!









My favourite, my Fortune Teller!



























The "Tempt your fate game" - got the idea from the forum - each balloon had a fortune OR forfeit inside it, you chose one, burst it and had to do whatever the card said! All sorts of funny shenanigans with that! Predominantly various disgusting shots! The winner - person with the most completed forfeits, won a scratch card... being Halloween it was of course a fake "winning" ticket!! HAAHAA! The game was hosted by my zombie clown 






















My Half Woman Animated Mannequin - made a box with some stone scene setter and in the dark she did look like she was floating! Excellent effect as everyone thought it was just a shop mannequin (I have a couple of those) and were not expecting her to "come alive"!!















A few of my guests and the morning after devastation....  It's just as well the house is mid renovation so It didn't matter at all!!!


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Great pics MinkSocks and EPD!
Love the props Minksocks, if I remember you were making papier mache pumpkins last year? these look great with the lights in, also love the gravestones, they look really convincing, also is your cauldron creeper motorized like the tutorials that are going round, I'd love to make one myself - maybe next year!
Love the Carnevil stuff EPD! I'd love to have seen the shooting gallery and especially the ouija boards! The mannequin looks really good - is that the one you can get from the states? You certainly have had some good ideas!

Well, most of our stuff is away now and so here's some photo's from our party and just before (before it gets trashed!).


























































































































A few more to follow as won't let me post more than 20!


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

And just a few more . . 































Yes, we have our own black cat, and it looks like she's got a new boss!
Already started thinking about next year!!


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Brilliant pics Dave!! Loving the front room! The projection over the mantle looks really good.

Ive been trying to get the 'missing' pics from my drunken bum friends...! Hopefully will get some of the ouija boards!


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Only pics I have so far and damn, it looks so messy!! Hopefully I can gain some much needed DIY skills before next year lol.

P.s. enjoying all the pics posted. Love the projectors!


----------



## minksocks (Aug 18, 2015)

Daveferatu I love your house all set up for Halloween. Great pics. Yes i made the creep and the cauldron and the hot coals and it moves but i forgot to take a video of it. It worked well but i needed to 'tent peg' it into the garden as it moved sooooo much. I think the stick was too heavy and pulled the whole thing over when it moved. Yes i also made some paper mache pumpkins last year too. Cant tell you the amount of people were they can get one from. Quite a number of poeple said they would pay for one of them, which is a great compliment.


----------



## BadgerSpanner (Apr 27, 2015)

So we ended up getting a slower trickle of trick or treaters this year, not sure why there were less of them but we did end up getting through nearly 20kg of sweets in an hour and a half which isn't too shabby. 
Due to being full of flu, I didn't manage to decorate outside as much as I would have liked to but we were still one of the best decorated houses on my street which is lovely  

However. TIM FREAKING BURTON was trick or treating with his kids and took photos of my decorations and I didn't notice him until he was right next to me with his kids!!!!! I've seen Helena Bonham Carter out ToTing before but it's the first time I've seen Tim out with his kids  I just wish he'd been out last year when I had a Burton theme!!!!!! 









Here's a (rubbish) video of some of the ToT'ers on my road. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muByx6iMom0


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

My god Tim Burton?!! Really?? You were 'blessed'.


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Cheers all, yes the projections were great! I tried to video some but they didn't take that good. some friends had video'd some which looked much better and had posted on Facebook so I'm trying to get copies of them and will post if I do.
Nice pics Batley, your spiders had been busy!
Minksocks, you should sell some on Ebay next year, all your props look great, might pay for some extra props! I really need to try and build a creep next year having seen a few now.
Wow BadgeSpanner! You were so lucky, did you not snap any pics, that would have been great - claim to fame! It's nice that they get involved and take their kids out, it's a pity they don't come round Manchester!   
You might have been feeling a bit off but your display looks great! You certainly had a lot of TOT'ers!


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Thats really cool BadgerSpanner. But Daveferatu, Manchester has a special connection to Tim Burton because all the puppets for Corpse Bride were made by Mackinnon and Saunders in Altrincham (near enough to be Manchester). I had a nice tour round their studio a few years ago and can claim to have seen Postman Pat naked amongst other things.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Some real effort in your haunts everyone they all look excellent well done , so good to see so many U.K. haunters on the forum , every year getting bigger and bigger and its cool we now got a real good community going and i am sure we are all looking forward to many many more new haunters next year , well done to you all and i cant wait for next year ...... roll on Halloween ....


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Cheers Laurie, I heard he had connections with Manchester but I didn't know about the company in Altrincham, their website looks good but didn't mention any tours! 
Welcome back Pacman! I hope you're ok and had a good Halloween!
Yes, there's some more new names on here, spread the word brothers and sisters!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Daveratu , i,m doing fine m8 thank you blood pressure much lower must be the 11 and a half stone i lost i,m literally half the man i was lol , and i STILL did a yard setup this year even though i was supposed to hang up my claws ..... but only old stuff nothing new hence why i didnt post as its stuff i,ve posted before coffins , stocks etc etc still a big hit with all the Trick or Treaters though , all a bit last minute dot com hence why i wasnt online as much a usual , but next year hopefully will be back to full on i hope , yes many new names but good to see some old favourites still around , present company included , i,m hoping to build myself a new workshop/large shed this year and thinking of making props and trying to sell a few to help fund my haunt next year so i am really looking forward to the coming year , loved your haunt this year your like the rest of us the pressure each year to get bigger and better just keeps rolling on ..... well done my friend any plans for next years theme ....... in fact that could be a great thread for any UK haunters to Throw a few ideas around ??


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi all , have any of you guys started on 2017s projects yet ? be real interested if you have and i am thinking of trying a pirate ship project in my front yard seeing as the new pirates of the caribbean film comes out this month , and hell i just love an excuse for skeletal or ghostly pirate horror related stuff .....


----------



## Halfpinter69 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi pacman, yeah ive been on with plans for past month, hoping to have quite a few skeletons around the garden some moving and some talking, trying to get into making my own animatronics.


----------



## SpookyScotland (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi all, had big ideas for 2017 but unfortunately we're having to move house due to the landlord selling up. Need to be out by the end of this month and not found anywhere yet so don't even know if we'll have a Halloween party this year ??


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry to here your in such a rutt at the moment , i hope you can get sorted and settled soon and you can have your halloween party , but the main thing is getting somewhere your happy and getting settled , there will be time for halloween parties again , i sincerely hope you have good fortune soon and wish you all the best , keep us informed though .


----------



## SpookyScotland (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks Pacman! I'm just annoyed that after investing so much time, energy and money into both my Halloween and Christmas displays I might not even have a garden to do them after this year!
The Halloween stuffs all relatively new but some of my Christmas blowmoulds for example are from when my parents done a display so are over 25 years old! 
Hopefully we find somewhere suitable, thanks for the encouraging words ??


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I was glad to find this thread.. good to hear about stuff happening in the UK. Only recently started having a big deal at halloween, and hoping to have a carnevil theme going on this year.. big top (gazebo) in the back garden, rooms done up as a big circus escape room thing with puzzles and games to progress to the next room/ eventually escape the house. Really looking forward to it! I'm trying to get things done month by month so I'm not swamped with projects in October lol

Sorry to hear about your move, SpookyScotland, hopefully you will be happy and settled in a new place soon. Sometimes things happen for a reason, so try to stay positive and hang in there.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi lucidhalloween , yeah its a lot busier nearer halloween but us die hards do start making stuff earlier than that many start straight after halloween for the next year , but depending on how much and how big you want to go its all down to you , have you looked on the tutorails links etc , im sure theres some great ideas for your theme there .


----------



## minksocks (Aug 18, 2015)

Ive started my paper mache pumpkins for this year and I'm going to have a go at the 'singing pumpkins' too. I need so advice on the best projector to buy if any of you uk haunters could help????


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Minksocks , i have done the singing pumpkins on three of my halloween setups so far , the first time i used a second hand HD projector i bought for just over £100 from ebay , and was well chuffed with the results , but the next year i wanted to use another of the Atmosphere effects dvd the Ghostly Apparitions one so i needed the Hd setup for that in my front room window , but i still wanted to use the singing pumpkins in my yard , this then meant i had to think about buying another projector , i found a post i think in the forum about using a lower resolution projector etc and so thought i would take a chance so i bought a new £30 low res projector with very very basic setup from e - bay from china and although a little blocky on the image it was not noticeable on the night and i was very impressed so much so i used the same setup this last halloween , so a very basic cheap bottom range projector would be suitable to do the job of the singing pumpkins , i will look on U.K. Ebay and see if i can see something similar to what i bought and if i do post a link here ok .


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi again , Minksocks , this is not the same as my one but extremely close to it heres to link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-Port...587958?hash=item25ba221db6:g:6FoAAOSwLVZVuf9Z in fact its better than mine its newer with more features , but if your thinking in the future of doing big time projector effects like the Ghostly Apparaitions type where the images are going to be virtually full lifesize projections then your talking considerably more money because your need higher definaiton with more quality , you need to think what you future intentions are ok .


----------



## minksocks (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks for the great advice pacman. Ill have a look on ebay aswell. I would look at getting one for the singing pumpkins and one for the window display. Some atmosfear ones that I really like. Do you happen to have a clip on them in action? Thanks again pacman


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

I've seen the first sign of Halloween today. An ad in a local tattoo shop for something called "Halloween Tattoo Bash" being held October 14th and 15th in Wolverhampton.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes Minksocks if you pm me your e - mail address i will e - mail you a video of the cheap projector footage of the singing pumpkins so you can see the quality , as i said if your doing the full size holograms you need some hi res good quality kit for that , bit i think its worth it and got so much positive feedback from it on the night .


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Should we start a 2017 thread for UK Halloween? Won't confuse any Brit newbies then.


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

DandyBrit said:


> Should we start a 2017 thread for UK Halloween? Won't confuse any Brit newbies then.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

well we,re posting already and its concerning this years coming Halloween so i guess it is in line so sounds good to me , especially as you said with any newbies it might save confusion , how about U.K. and EUROPE or is that too seperatist ? its really as a help and guide to finding supplies and help this side of the pond to newbies, that way any english speaking euros can also benefit . what you reckon ? i mean hell anyone can come on and post its just so hard with finding stuff this side of the water isnt it .


----------



## Halfpinter69 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi, Yes i agree a thread for UK would be great, Especially for Newbies Over here in the UK.


----------



## Silentwil (Aug 3, 2016)

Hey guys!

I posted quite a few times here last year (was a newbie last year). I wondered if a 2017 UK thread has been opened already?  Already checking for updates and news on this years finds!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hiya Silentwil and 
Halfpinter69 heres the link guys , if you need any help or advice or just want to post your ideas for this year or pics of your props this is the place for U.K. members to jump staight to ok .http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/173665-2017-uk-halloween.html


----------

